# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Komenti i ungjillit

## ninoenina

MË 19-1-21
LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.
Ps 110: 
Me gjithë shpirt do ta lavdëroj Zotin,                                                                                                  në kuvendin e të drejtëve, në mbledhjen e tyre.
2 Të mëdha janë veprat e tua                                                                                                           për tu shqyrtuar prej atyre që i duan.
3 Stoli e shkëlqim është vepra e tij,                                                                                      drejtësia e tij qëndron në shekuj të shekujve.
4 U ngreh përmendore mrekullive të veta,                                                                                         i mëshirshëm e mëshirëdhënës është Zoti.
5 U jep ushqim atyre që e druajnë,                                                                                                kurrë se harron Besëlidhjen e vet.
6 Popullit të vet ia kumtoi fuqinë e veprave të veta,                                                                         duke ua dhuruar pronën e paganëve.
7 Veprat e duarve të tija janë drejtësi e besnikëri,                                                               urdhërimet e tija janë të vërteta,
8 të qëndrueshme në jetë të jetëve,                                                                                    të themeluara mbi të vërtetën e drejtësinë.
9 Shpërblim i dha popullit të vet,                                                                                          Besëlidhjen e vet e bëri të amshueshme:                                                                                              i shenjtë dhe i tmerrshëm është Emri i tij.
10 Fillimi i dijes është frika e Zotit,                                                                                               janë të mençur të gjithë ata që veprojnë sipas saj,                                                                      lavdia e Tij qëndron për amshim.



LEXIMI I UNGJILLIT: Mk.2, 2328.
23 Një të shtunë Jezusi po kalonte nëpër të mbjella. Nxënësit e tij, duke udhëtuar, filluan të këpusin kallinj. 24 Farisenjtë atëherë po i thonë:                                  Shih! Pse po bëjnë atë që sështë e lejueshme të bëhet të shtunën?
25 Jezusi u përgjigj: A sju ka rënë kurrë të lexoni çbëri Davidi kur pati nevojë, atëherë kur u urit ai e përcjellësit e tij? 26 Se si, kur ishte kryeprift Abiatari, hyri në Shtëpinë e Hyjit dhe i hëngri bukët e kushtuara, të cilat sguxon ti hajë askush përveç priftërinjve? Madje, ai u dha edhe përcjellësve të vet!
27 Atëherë u thoshte edhe këtë: E shtuna u bë për njeriun e jo njeriu për të shtunën. 28 Prandaj, Biri i njeriut është zotëruesi edhe i të shtunës!.

MEDITIMI-KOMENTI I UNGJILLIT.
Jezusi pretendon për veten e tij një autoritet që farisenjtë nuk mund t'i japin atij. Për ta, autoriteti për të interpretuar Shkrimin e Shenjtë mund të vinte vetëm nga një prejardhje autoritare, një familje ose një traditë rabinike që mund të kthehej pas në kohë. Për të pasur autoritet, duhet të kesh letra kredenciale, dhe këtij rabini të Galilesë qartë i mungojnë këto kredenciale. Nëse babai i tij David ishte lejuar të shkelte Ligjin duke ngrënë bukët e ofertës, kjo nuk u lejua për këtë Nazareas.
Jezusi e bazon autoritetin e tij në origjinën e tij nga Zoti.Por shenjat që ai ofron për të konfirmuar lidhjen e tij me Atin janë të pakuptueshme për mentalitetin fetar të Farisenjve. Jezusi vendos njerëz konkretë në qendër, me sëmundjet dhe problemet e tyre, dhe deklaron se Zoti synon të shpëtojë të gjithë, pa përjashtim, pa merita. Se Zoti e ka pranuar që njerëzit janë të zënë në fiksimin fetar për të fituar kredi para tij, dhe për këtë arsye nuk kanë kuptuar asgjë, absolutisht asgjë, nga zemra e tij si Atë. Zemrat e njerëzve janë ngurtësuar, ato nuk mund të jenë në harmoni me zemrën e Zotit. Ata i nënshtrojnë njerëzit në një pafundësi ligjesh, pa kuptuar dhe pa dashur.

----------


## ninoenina

MË 20  1  2021
LECTIO DIVINA  MEDITIMI  LUTJA.

LUTJA 
I tha Zoti Zotit tim: Rri në të djathtën time,                                                                             derisa ti vë armiqtë e tu shtrojë për këmbët e tua!
2 Skeptrin e pushtetit tënd Zoti do ta shtrijë nga Sioni:                                                              sundo mes armiqve të tu!
3 Ty të përket më i larti pushtet në ditën e fuqisë sate                                                                               në shkëlqime të shenjta nga kraharori para Yllit të Dritës unë të linda.
4 Zoti u përbetua, assesi sdo të pendohet:                                                                                     Ti je prift për amshim në mënyrën e Melkizedekut.
5 Zoti është në të djathtën tënde,                                                                                                         i dërrmon mbretërit ditën e zemërimit të vet.
6 Popujt do ti gjykojë: grumbuj kufomash,                                                                                koka të prera me shumicë mbi dhe!
7 Në udhëtim ujë do të pijë prej përroit,                                                                                  prandaj lart do ta ngrejë kokën.

LEXIMI I UNGJILLI: Mk. 3, 16.
1 Jezusi hyri përsëri në sinagogë. Aty ndodhej një njeri me dorë të thatë.                                  2 Ata e ruanin pale a do ta shërojë të shtunën, që të mund ta paditnin.                                  3 Ai i tha njeriut me dorë të thatë:Çohu e dil para të gjithëve!                                                 4 Kurse ata i pyeti: Çka lejon Ligji? Të bësh të shtunën mirë apo keq? Tia shpëtosh njeriut jetën apo tia marrësh?Por ata heshtnin.                                                                   5 Atëherë Jezusi, i pikëlluar për shkak të ngurtësisë së zemrës së tyre, i shikoi rreth e rrotull me hidhërim e i tha njeriut: Shtrije dorën! Ai e shtriu dorën dhe ajo iu shërua.
6 Farisenjtë dolën jashtë dhe menjëherë u tubuan në këshillim me herodianët kundër tij si ta gjejnë mënyrën për ta vrarë.

MEDITIMI-KOMENTI:
Dy ndjenja të fuqishme të Jezusit: indinjata dhe trishtimi. "Ai pa rreth tyre me indinjatë." Ai shikon përreth, përpiqet të kapë ndërgjegjen e atyre burrave fetarë, kërkon një reagim, një lëvizje të ndërgjegjes. Indinjata është një ndjenjë e fortë, që lind nga një distancë midis një vlere të madhe, të lartë, fisnike dhe realitetit që e shkel atë. Jezusi është i indinjuar sepse në shtëpinë e Atit të tij, në sinagogën ku proklamohet Fjala, nuk ka asnjë gjurmë të mëshirës. Në vendin ku kujtesa e popullit hebre kumbon solemnisht me Zotin e tyre, kujtimi i dashurisë së pafund për çdo krijesë është zhdukur. Në atë vend pranohet që dikush të"dëmtohet", madje edhe të "vritet", nëse kjo është në përputhje me ligjin. Njeriu, personi konkret, nuk është më në qendër. Zemërimi pasohet nga trishtimi, i cili zbulon mëkatin e bashkëbiseduesve të tij: ata kanë ngurtësuar zemrat, kanë harruar premtimin e Zotit për t'i shndërruar zemrat e tyre prej guri në zemra prej mishi.
Kjo është arsyeja pse e vë njeriun me dorën e paralizuar në qendër. Ju duhet ta shikoni viktimën në fytyrë. "Por ata heshtën". Kur përgatiteni të bëni të keqen, të "dëmtoni" dhe "të vrisni", pushteti është i heshtur. Ai nuk shpjegon, nuk ofron argumente, ai ekzekuton në heshtje. Duhet dikush që flet (fjalë për fjalë, një profet), i cili demaskon heshtjen dhe e vendos viktimën përsëri në qendër.

----------


## ninoenina

Përgatitja e liturgjisë
E DIELA E 3 VITI B
MË 24-1-2021

LEXIMI I 1: JO 3, 1-5. 10
1 Fjala e Zotit i qe drejtuar Jonës të dytën herë. I tha:
2 “Çohu, shko në qytetin e madh të Ninivës e kumtoju sa do të të them unë!”
3 Jona u ngrit e shkoi në Ninivë sipas urdhrit të Zotit. E Niniva ishte qytet tepër i madh: për ta përshkuar kërkoheshin tri ditë udhë!
4 Jona kaloi nëpër qytet një ditë udhë. Predikoi kështu: “Edhe dyzet ditë e Niniva do të rroposet!”
5 Ninivasit besuan në Hyjin. Shpallën agjërim e u veshën me grathore prej më të madhit e deri në më të voglin.
(6 I arriti lajmi edhe mbretit të Ninivës. U çua nga froni i vet, i hoqi petkat e veta, u vesh me thes e u ul në pluhur. 7 Atëherë shpallën në Ninivë me urdhër të mbretit e të të mëdhenjve të tij: “Njerëz e kafshë, të mëdha e të imëta, të mos kërkojnë gjë me gojë, as të mos kullotin, as ujë të mos pinë. 8 Njerëz e kafshë le të mbulohen me thasë e Hyji le të thirret në ndihmë me të gjitha fuqitë. Secili njeri le të kthehet nga sjellja e vet e mbrapshtë e nga dhuna që bën. 9 Kush e di: ndoshta Hyji ndërron mendimin, ka mëshirë e fal, e flak zemërimit e vet e nuk sharrojmë”).
10 Hyji i pa veprat e tyre: kishin hequr dorë nga sjellja e tyre e keqe. Kështu Hyjit i erdhi keq për të keqen, me të cilën i kishte kërcënuar se do t’ua çojë dhe nuk ua çoi.



LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.
Libri i Jonas është shumë i shkurtër: duhet të jetë jo më shumë se katër faqe. Është shkruar shumë vonë, rreth shekullit të katërt ose të tretë para Krishtit. Autori pretendon të tregojë një histori që do t'i kishte ndodhur një profeti të quajtur Jona, pesëqind vjet më parë; por në realitet është një tregim, një përrallë plot humor, por mbi të gjitha me mësime për bashkëkohësit e saj dhe për ne. Ne ende duhet të dimë se si të lexohet midis rreshtave.
Libri i Jonës tregon këtë njarje. Njëherë në Izrael ishte një profet pak i arsyeshëm me emrin Jona. Zoti i tha: nuk mjafton që ti të kërkosh të kthesh popullin tim në vendin tënd të vogël. Unë po të dërgoj në mision në Ninivë (në hartat e sotme, rrënojat e Ninives janë shumë afër Mossul në Irakun e sotëm verior). Jona do të kishte dashur t'i bindej Zotit, por mendja e shëndoshë foli më fort se vetë Zoti; Ninivë në atë kohë, (në shekullin e tetë), ishte një qytet i madh, kryeqyteti i përandorisë asiriane, në veriut të Irakut aktual.
Tashmë në shekullin Vlll kishte një armiqësi të betuar, dhe më tepër të rrezikshme për Izraelin, sepse kishte një fuqi të madhe ushtarake dhe planet për të pushtuar vendin duke qenë se ishte e etur për pushtim. Sigurisht, në atë kohë Asiria ishte një perandori pagane në të cilën një predikues i vogël hebre mund të rrezikonte jetën e tij pa nevojë. Dihet se sa e vështirë është me të vërtetë, tashmë, të konvertosh Izraelin ... jo thirrja e Zotit nuk është për mua, Ai kërkon prej meje një gjë tepër e madhe, ... një mision i pamundur ... me shumë rreziqe...lodhja për njerëzit e tu ende mund të merret... por për këta paganë! ... Dhe pastaj, Ninivë është një qytet shumë i madh! U deshën tre ditë për ta kaluar pa u ndalur. Po sikur të duhej të ndalohej për të predikuar në çdo rrugë ...
Jonas prandaj bëri veshin të shurdhë dhe u nis për në Mesdhe, në Jaffa (afër Tel Avivit të sotëm), në një anije që drejtohej për në Tarsis (me fjalë të tjera, në anën tjetër të botës, në perëndim ...kjo do të thotë, sa më shumë që të jetë e mundur larg nga Ninive, që është në lindjen, në brigjet e Tigrit). Pas këtyre arsyetimeve të kota Jonas arriti të qetësohej pak, por jo për shumë kohë. Ndërsa Jonas ishte duke fjetur në një varkë, shpërtheu një stuhi e furishme ... dhe duke qenë njeri i kohës së tij, ai nuk mund të mos mendonte se mosbindja e tij kishte lidhje me të ... dhe pasi ai ishte një njeri i ndershëm, gjithsesi, ai u tregoi shokëve të tij se çka bëri, një gjë që nuk i ka pëlqyer Qiellit. Sigurisht, marinarët kishin vetëm një ide në mendje: të hoqën qafe Jonën për të qetësuar elementët dhe t'i luteshin këtij Zoti të panjohur që Jona kishte zemëruar ... Profeti u hodh në det.
Por Zoti nuk e braktisi Jonën dhe dërgoi një peshk të madh që e gëlltiti për ta strehuar. I ngrohtë në barkun e peshkut Jonah lutej ... dhe, natyrisht, u konvertua. Kështu që kur peshku e pështyu në tokë të thatë, tre ditë më vonë, Zoti nuk kishte asgjë më për të thënë ... dhe Jonas u nis për në Ninivën, këtë herë pa u grindur. Dhe mrekullia ndodhi ... Qyteti ishte i madh, u deshën të paktën tre ditë për të udhëtuar nëpër të; mirë, në më pak se një ditë, nga më i vogli tek më i madhi, të gjithë Ninevitët ishin konvertuar. Edhe kafshët pendoheshin!
Vetëm një kishte mbetur për t'u kthyer në besim (dhe kjo është e gjitha vlera e këtij libri të vogël!) ... ishte vetë Jonas ... Jonas nuk ishte aspak i lumtur. .. sipas mendimit të tij, drejtësia do të donte që Zoti të ushtronte zemërimin e tij kundër këtyre paganëve, këtyre mëkatarëve. Dhe Jonas, i neveritur, shkoi në një vend jashtë qytetit. Por në mes të verës, po u mbyt në diellin e ndritshëm. Pra, Zoti, i cili patjetër nuk e harroi atë, bëri që një kaçubë (ata thonë se është një fasule pluhur) të rritej mbi kokën e tij për ta mbrojtur atë. Jonas tashmë ishte më i mirë ... jo për shumë kohë. Të nesërmen, Zoti hyri përsëri dhe bima e  ricinit u prish. Kështu që Jona me të vërtetë u zemërua ... Dhe Zoti e priste atje. Ai i tha: "Çfarë historie për një pemë që po vdes mezi po rritet! ... Por këta Ninevitë ishin në rrezik të  humbin jetën e tyre ... A nuk mendon ti se kjo do të kishte qenë një gjë më serioze? Ata janë fëmijët e mi të gjithë njësoj! "


MËSIME...
Kjo përrallë, me sa duket e lehtë, është në të vërtetë e mbushur me mësime:

1) së pari, dhe kjo është pika kryesore dhe arsyeja pse na ofrohet këtë të Dielë: "Zoti i do të gjithë njerëzit" dhe ai po pret vetëm një gjest prej tyre për t'i falur. Ky është kuptimi i fjalisë së fundit të leximit liturgjik: "Hyji i pa veprat e tyre: kishin hequr dorë nga sjellja e tyre e keqe. Kështu Hyjit i erdhi keq për të keqen, me të cilën i kishte kërcënuar se do t’ua çojë dhe nuk ua çoi" (3,10).
Zoti po e priste vetëm këtë! Kërcënimet e profetit: "Edhe dyzet ditë e Niniva do të rroposet”, ishin një britmë alarmi: kur u shkrua përralla e Jonas, Besëlidhja e Vjetër tashmë e dinte mirë se dikush nuk dënohet përfundimisht, se Zoti gjithmonë fal; se ishte gjithashtu e nevojshme që veshët dhe zemrat e njerësve të ishin të hapura ndaj fjalës së tij të faljes.

2) Mësimi i dytë: Zoti është Zoti i universit; mund të lutet kudo, përtej kufijve të Izraelit, në një varkë dhe madje edhe në barkun e një peshku. Prania e Zotit nuk është e kufizuar në një vend, një popull, një parti ose një fe ...

3) Mësimi i tretë: ata që ne i konsiderojmë paganë ose mëkatarë shpesh janë më të gatshëm se ne për të dëgjuar Fjalën, për të dëgjuar Zotin.
Jezusi do të thotë: "Tagranbledhësit dhe prostitutat shkojnë para jush në Mbretëri». Me këtë temë, padyshim, autorit të librit të Jonas i pëlqen të tërheqë vëmendjen dhe të hyjë në disa holësi: në anije, tashmë, ne shohim marinarë që luten me zjarr dhe ofrojnë një flijim falënderimesh. Sa për Ninivet, kthimi i tyre i plotë dhe i menjëhershëm është një sfidë për çdo përpjekje baritore. "Jona eci nëpër qytet mezi një ditë ... Menjëherë njerëzit e Ninivës besuan në Zot". Kur Jezusi më vonë foli për «shenjën e Jonas», ai kujtoi qëndrimin e Jonas për tre ditë në barkun e peshkut, por mbi të gjitha ai u bëri bashkëkohësve të tij një pyetje: a mund ta shihnin ata tek Biri i Njeriut “shenjë"që Ninivitet qenë në gjendje të shihnin te Jona?

4) Mësimi i katërt: kjo përrallë u shpik, pas Mërgimit në Babiloni, në një kohë kur profetët donin të kujtonin se Zoti dëshiron të shpëtojë të gjithë njerëzimin dhe jo vetëm Popullin e Zgjedhur; ashtu si në një familje, djali i pari duhet të kuptojë se ai nuk është i vetëm: Eshtë I parëlinduri, jo gjithmonë biri unik. Profetët tanë mund të na thonin të njëjtën gjë.

5) Mësimi i pestë: historia e vogël e ricinit është një pedagogji e vërtetë; mënyra për ta bërë Jonën të kuptojë: "Ti nuk je një profet i mirë nëse nuk i do të gjithë njerëzit si unë".

Padyshim, Zoti është më i madh se zemra jonë!

----------


## ninoenina

PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË
3 Ord.    VITI B
MË 24-1-2021

PS.  25, 4-9: 
4 Bëj ti njoh, o Zot, udhët e tua                                                                                           e mi mëso shtigjet e tua.
5 Më drejto me të vërtetën tënde dhe më mëso,                                                     sepse ti je Hyji im, Shëlbuesi im,                                                                                                  në ty shpresoj gjithmonë.
6 Të të bien në mend mëshirat e tua, o Zot,                                                            dhe dashuria jote që është e amshueshme.
7 Mos i kujto fajet e rinisë sime e paudhësitë:                                                                    të të bie në mend për mua sipas dashurisë sate                                                            ‑ për hir të mirësisë sate, o Zot.
8 I ëmbël e i drejtë është Zoti,                                                                           mëkatarët i kthen në udhë të drejtë,
9 të përvuajtëve u prin në drejtësi,                                                                                të butëve ua mëson udhën e vet.


LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.
Ninivitët e historisë së Jonës ishin njerëz shumë fajtorë: qyteti ishte aq i çoroditur sa Perëndia tha: Çohu e shko në qytetin e madh të Ninivës e prediko në të se fajësia e tyre ka arritur deri tek unë.  "Fajësia e tyre ka arritur deri tek unë" ishte një frazë e zakonshme në Bibël për atë që mund ti quajmë raste të rënda! E megjithatë Zoti u kishte dhënë atyre faljen e tij që nga gjesti i parë i kthimit në besim. Libri i Jonas thotë mirë: "Hyji i pa veprat e tyre: kishin hequr dorë nga sjellja e tyre e keqe. Kështu Hyjit i erdhi keq për të keqen, me të cilën i kishte kërcënuar se do tua çojë dhe nuk ua çoi (Jon. 3,10).     
 Me fjale të tjera: ju gjithmonë mund të ndryshoni sjelljen tuaj, të ktheheni nga rruga juaj e gabuar, ju nuk dënoheni kurrë për gjithmonë. Mjafton të ktheheni te Zoti, të ktheheni". Për më tepër, ky është kuptimi i vetë fjalës "kthimi" në hebraishtën.

Psalmi 25 është pikërisht lutja e një mëkatari: një mëkatar që dëshiron të ndërrojë rrugën e tij, të kthehet në besim; një mëkatar që e di se kthimi është gjithmonë i mundur, sepse ai është i sigurt në mëshirën e Zotit: " I ëmbël e i drejtë është Zoti, mëkatarët i kthen në udhë të drejtë, të përvuajtëve u prin në drejtësi, të butëve ua mëson udhën e vet.       Zoti u tregon mëkatarëve rrugën, Ai u mëson të përulurve rrugën e tij" (Ps. 25,8-9)... duke nënkuptuar që e vetmia  gjë që duhet të kërkohet, edhe prej nesh, nuk është virtyti, por përulësi. Fjala "përulur", këtu përkthen fjalën hebraike "anawim", që përdoret  shumë shpesh në Bibël: ka të bëjë me ata njerëz që quhen edhe "të varfërit e Zotit" (ata që ne i quajmë "të varfërit në shpirt). Të varfërit e Zotit-anawim janë  ata që e njohin veten të pashpresë, të varfër, të pafuqishëm; janë ata, mund të themi, që e kanë gjithmonë kokën e ulur dhe  "kurrizin e lakuar". Anawim-et janë ata, lutja e vetme e të cilëve është:  "O Zot,ki mëshirë për mua, mëkatarin" si tagrambledhësi i taksave të ungjillit (Lk. 18, 13).

Këtyre njerëzve Zoti ua mëson rugën e tij: që të jem i qartë duhet të them  se Zoti nuk i zgjedh dhe nuk  i preferon ata; por të tjerët nuk duan të dëgjojnë shpjegimet pasi nuk e ndiejnë nevojën! Fjala "lutem" (precor në latinishtën) dhe fjala "pasiguri" (precarietas në latinishtën) kanë të njëjtën rrënjë prec në latinishtën!

Le të marrim një shembull: të gjithëve na ka ndodhur, një ditë apo një tjetër, të  humbasim veten  në një qytet apo në një rrugë të panjohur duke qenë  reduktuar të kërkonim  udhëzime nga një kalimtar ...  nëse nuk e kemi dëgjuar mirë atë, atëherë shumë shpejt ne kemi humbur përsëri rrugën. Ndërsa ata që vërtet ndienin nevojë për shpjegime i dëgjonin; ata e gjejnin rrugën.

Kjo temë e rrugës është shumë e pranishme në këtë Psalm 25: në këto  vargje të propozuara për këtë të Dielë të tretë, tashmë ekzistojnë fjalët "rrugë", "udhë", "shteg" dhe folja " me udhehiq ".  "Bëj ti njoh, o Zot, udhët e tua e mi mëso shtigjet e tua.   I ëmbël e i drejtë është Zoti, mëkatarët i kthen në udhë të drejtë, të përvuajturve u prin në drejtësi, të butëve ua mëson udhën e vet.Të gjitha udhët e Zotit janë mëshirë dhe e vërtetë"
 Kjo është një temë tipike e psalmeve pendestare: sepse Ligji i Zotit (urdhërimet) konsiderohet të jetë kodi i autostradës në një farë mënyre; Zoti filloi duke çliruar popullin e tij, pastaj më pas, vetëm më pas, ai u diktoi atyre ligjin që është mënyra e përdorimit të kësaj lirie për të gjithë jetën fetare, familjare dhe shoqërore, nga A në Z, siç thuhet.
Prandaj mund të kuptohet pse ky Psalm  është një prej atyre psalmeve që quhen "psalm alfabetik". Një psalm alfabetik përbëhet nga njëzet e dy vargje; secili prej tyre fillon me një shkronjë të alfabetit, sipas rendit alfabetik; Biblat tona ndonjëherë e tregojnë këtë duke shkruar shkronjën e parë të çdo vargu në kufijtë e psalmit; kjo formë letrare  quhet akrostik; por këtu nuk jemi në letërsi: është një profesion i vërtetë i besimit. Hebreu besimtar e di se nëse Zoti i dha Ligjin njeriut, kjo ishte për lumturinë e tij: Ligji është pra një dhuratë e vërtetë nga Zoti. Në fakt, fjala "Tevrat" në hebraisht nuk vjen nga një kuptim rrënjësor "të përshkruaj", por nga një folje që do të thotë "të mësosh": ligji është një mësues  i lirisë; ligji mëson rrugën për të shkuar te Zoti: "Bëj ti njoh, o Zot, udhët e tua e mi mëso shtigjet e tua. Më drejto me të vërtetën tënde dhe më mëso, sepse ti je Hyji im, Shëlbuesi im, në ty shpresoj gjithmonë" (Ps 25, 4-5).
Shkurtimisht mund të shtohet se ky psalm na ofron një varg ndryshimesh në temën e të kujtuarit dhe të harruarit: "Të të bien në mend mëshirat e tua, o Zot, dhe dashuria jote që është e amshueshme. Mos i kujto fajet e rinisë sime e paudhësitë" (v: 6-7).
 Në thelb, ne i lutemi Zotit që të ketë një kujtesë selektive, një lloj filtri: "Harroji revoltat, mëkatet e rinisë sime" dhe përkundrazi "Mos harro, Zot, butësinë tënde, dashurinë tënde që është përjetë. Është njëkohësisht një prani e guximit  dhe të përulësisë! Guximi që Besëlidhja lejon: mëkatari që flet këtu, siç e dimë, nuk është një individ, por është Populli i Zgjedhur në tërësi;  është  një kolektiv: Zoti e zgjodhi këtë popull dhe e la të lirë; dhe ai iu shfaq para tij si Perëndia i butësisë dhe i besnikërisë, i ngadalshëm në zemërim dhe plot dashuri "(Da 34: 6). Më shumë sesa lutja personale e një individi të izoluar, ky psalm sigurisht u krijua për festime pendimi në tempullin në Jeruzalem.
Duke medituar për besbkërinë e tyre ndaj  Besëlidhjes dhe për besnikërinë e palëkundur të Zotit, njerëzit e kuptojnë  shumë mirë se kanë shumëfishuar pabesitë; në mes të psalmit, në vargun 11, ekziston kjo lutje: Më ke falur fajin tim, është një gjë e mrekullueshme!" Por meqenëse Zoti mbetet ai që  do dhe fal, ne guxojmë t'i themi atij:« Harroji revoltat e mia »... dhe« Mos harro butësinë tuaj »... Është një gjë logjike, për më tepër: kur vërtet e duam dikë , është vetë dashuria që kemi për të që na lejon ta falim! Dhe nëse nuk falim ...Ai të cilit  nuk i falim ofendimet, nuk na pëlqen vërtet, nuk e duam!
Më në fund, ky Psalm ka një mësim që duhet të ruajmë për ne: as në vargjet që lexojmë këtë të Dielë, as në pjesën tjetër të Psalmit, nuk ka diçka që  mund të quhet një provim, një ekzaminim i ndërgjegjes; qendra e kësaj lutje pendese nuk është mëkati ynë, është Zoti dhe vepra e tij e shpëtimit, e çlirimit. Është vetëm një pyetje e tij: "Rrugët tuaja, sjellja juaj, e vërteta juaj, butësia juaj, dashuria juaj ..." dëshmojnë  tashmë, një konvetim të thellë të zemrës? Kjo ndodh kur ne ndalojmë së shikuari veten, për t'u kthyer drejt Zotit.

----------


## ninoenina

*MË 21-1-21*
LECTIO-MEDTIMI-LUTJA.

LUTJA.
40:6 Ti nuk kënaqesh as me flijime as me oferta; më ke shpuar veshët.                          Ti nuk ke kërkuar as olokauste as flijime për mëkatin.                                                                40:7 Atëherë unë thashë: "Ja, po vij. Në rrotullin e librit shkruhet për mua.               40:8 Perëndia im, unë gëzohem kur zbatoj vullnetin tënd dhe ligji yt është në zemrën time".                                                                                                                                             40:9 E shpalla drejtësinë tënde në kuvendin e madh; ja, unë nuk i mbaj buzët të mbyllura, o Zot, ti e di këtë.                                                                                                                40:10 Nuk e kam fshehur drejtësinë tënde në zemrën time; kam shpallur besnikërinë tënde dhe shpëtimin tënd; nuk e kam fshehur mirësinë tënde as të vërtetën tënde para kuvendit të madh.                                                                                                             40:11 Mos më moho, o Zot, mëshirën zemërbutë; mirësia jote dhe e vërteta jote më mbrofshin gjithnjë.                                                                                                                  40:12 Sepse të këqija të panumërta më rrethojnë; paudhësitë e mia më kanë zënë dhe nuk mund të shikoj; janë më të shumta se flokët e kokës sime, dhe zemra po më ligështohet.                                                                                                               40:13 Prano, o Zot, të më çlirosh. O Zot, nxito të më ndihmosh.                                            40:14 U turpërofshin dhe u pështjellofshin ata që duan të shkatërrojnë jetën time. Rënçin poshtë të mbuluar nga turpi ata që gëzohen me fatkeqësitë e mia. 40:15 U trëmbshin për turp të tyre ata që më thonë: "Ah, ah!".                              40:16 U gëzofshin dhe ngazëllofshin te ti të gjithë ata që të kërkojnë, ata që duan shpëtimin tënd thënçin: "Lëvduar qoftë Zoti".

LEXIMII UNGJILLIT: Mk.3, 7-12:
7 Jezusi me nxënësit e vet u shmang kah bregu i detit. E ndiqte një turmë e madhe populli prej Galilesë. Gjithashtu edhe prej Judesë, 8 prej Jerusalemit, prej Idumesë, prej Transjordanisë e prej rrethit të Tirit e të Sidonit ‑ turmë e madhe ngarendi tek ai, pse dëgjuan çbënte.
9 Prandaj u tha nxënësve të vet ta kenë përherë gati një lundër që turma e popullit të mos e shtrydhte. 10 E meqenëse shëroi shumë ‑ të gjithë të sëmurët turreshin drejt tij për ta prekur. 11E shpirtrat e ndytë kurdoherë e shihnin, binin përmbys para tij e bërtisnin: Ti je Biri i Hyjit! 12 Por Jezusi u urdhëronte rreptësisht të mos dëftonin se kush është.

MEDITIMI-KOMENTI.
Pse «shpirtrat e papastër» kanë njohuri të vërteta mbi Jezusin, saqë shpallin menjëherë çfarë Ai është? Ata e quajnë atë "Biri i Zotit", një profesion besimi që pak protagonistë të Ungjijve e bëjnë. Dhe Jezusi duhet t'i heshtë, sepse ende nuk ka ardhur koha ta bëjë të qartë misionin e tij dhe është e nevojshme të shmangë interpretimin e misionit të tij në një kuptim politik.
Shpirtrat e papastër, çfarëdo që të thotë kjo shprehje, punojnë për shkatërrimin e personit. Ata e minojnë vetëbesimin, shpresën, vetëvlerësimin e njerëzve. Ata i bindin ata për të keqen. Kjo është arsyeja pse ata menjëherë ndiejnë praninë e Jezusit: sepse ai ka një vështrim pozitiv mbi jetën e secilit prej nesh, ai ngre, ai rimëkëmb, rivendos në qendër, përqafon.


LUTJE E NËNËS  TEREZA TË  KALKUTËS.

Zot, ti je jeta qe dua te jetoj, drita që dua të pasqyroj,
rruga që më çon tek Ati, dashuria që dua ta dua,
 gëzimi që dua të shpërndaj përreth meje.
Jezus, ti je gjithçka për mua, pa ty nuk mund të bëj asgjë.
Ti je Buka e jetës që Kisha më jep.
Është për ty, në ty, me ty që unë mund të jetoj.

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË
3 Ord.   VITI B.
MË 24-1-2021.

UNGJ. Mk 1,14-20.
*
14 Pasi e burgosën Gjonin, Jezusi shkoi në Galile. Atje predikonte Ungjillin e Hyjit. 
15 Thoshte: Koha u plotësua e Mbretëria e Hyjit është afër! Kthehuni e besojini Ungjillit!
16 Ndërsa po kalonte bregut të Detit të Galilesë, Jezusi pa Simonin e Andreun, të vëllanë e Simonit, duke gjuajtur peshk ‑ ishin peshkatarë. 17 Jezusi u tha: Ejani pas meje e do tju bëj peshkatarë njerëzish! 
18 Ata aty për aty i lanë rrjetat e shkuan pas tij. 
19 Si eci edhe pak, pa Jakobin e Zebedeut e vëllain e tij, Gjonin: ishin në lundër e po arnonin rrjetat. 
20 Menjëherë i thirri edhe ata. Ata lanë të atin e vet Zebedeun në lundër bashkë me mëditësit dhe shkuan pas tij.

LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.

Kjo ndodh "Pasi e burgosën Gjonin".    Marku na thotë: Arrestimi brutal i Gjon Pagëzuesit nga policia e Herodit sapo i dha fund misionit të Paraardhësit. Marku përdor këtu (në tekstin grek) fjalën "dorëzuar" (παραδοθῆναι) të cilën do ta përsërisë shumë herë më vonë kur flet për Jezusin (për shembull "Biri i Njeriut do të dorëzohet në duart e njerëzve", 9,31 ), pastaj për apostujt ("ju do të dorëzoheni në gjykata dhe në sinagoga", 13,9). Në këtë mënyrë Mark bën që të kuptohet  tashmë prej fillimit se fati i Gjon Pagëzuesit paraprin, paralajmëron atë të Jezusit, dhe pastaj atë të apostujve: ky është misioni i zakonshëm i profetëve, saktësisht siç e përshkroi Isaia në këngët e Shërbëtorit (Is 50 dhe 52-53); ose libri i Urtësisë: "Le të gjuajmë të drejtin, ai na pengon, dhe ai kundërshton veprimet tona" (Ur. 2,13).
Si profetët, Gjon Pagëzuesi së pari, pastaj Jezusi, shpallin kthimin në besim: Marku përdor të njëjtat fjalë për të dy: "Shpall kthim në besim"; sigurisht që nuk është rastësi; disa rreshta më lart, Marku tha: "Gjon Pagëzuesi e predikonte një pagëzim pendese për faljen e mëkateve" (Mk. 1,4)  dhe këtu "Jezusi shkoi në Galile. Atje predikonte Ungjillin e Hyjit. Thoshte: Koha u plotësua e Mbretëria e Hyjit është afër! Kthehuni e besojini Ungjillit! (v.14-15).   Përmbajtja e predikimit është e njëjtë; megjithatë peizazhi ka ndryshuar: "Jezusi u nis për  në shkretëtirë (1,12), Jezusi kthehet në Galile dhe është atje që 'ai filloi predikimin e tij: duke lënë të kuptohet se Lajmi i Mirë i Mbretërisë së Zotit vjen nga Galileja, ky vend i dyshimtë, që në Palesinën e kohës së Jezusit nul kishte nam të mire: thuhej me njëfarë ironi e përbuzje: "Çfarë dobie mund të dalë prej saj?" "Dhe Jezusi filloi të shpalltë, pikërisht nga Galileja pagane (Mt.4,15) ungjillin: Koha u plotësua e Mbretëria e Hyjit është afër! Kthehuni e besojini Ungjillit! (v.15).

Koha u plotësua! Populli i Izraelit ka një nocion shumë të veçantë të historisë: për ta, historia nuk është një rifillim i përhershëm: ajo ka një kuptim, që do të thotë në të njëjtën kohë një kuptim dhe një drejtim. Ka një fillim dhe një mbarim të historisë dhe është brenda kornizës së kësaj historie njerëzore që Zoti vendos projektin e tij të Besëlidhjes me njerëzimin. Të thuhet: "Koha u plotësua", është si në qoftë se do të thuhej se po e kemi arritur qëllimin tonë. Siç thotë Pali: "Koha i ka liruar velat e saj", si një varkë që mbërrin në port dhe i liron velat e saj. Ky qëllim është Dita kur "Shpirti do të derdhet mbi çdo mish", sipas premtimit të profetit Joel (Jl 3,1). Tani, saktësisht, Gjon  Pagëzuesi pa në ardhjen e Jezusit përmbushjen e këtij premtimi: "Unë ju pagëzova me ujë, por ai do t'ju pagëzojë me Shpirtin e Shenjtë", tha ai në atë kohë të Pagëzimit të Jezusit.

Ja Lajmi i Mirë: Dita e Zotit po vjen, "Mbretëria e Zotit është shumë afër" (fjalë për fjalë, në tekstin Grek, "Mbretëria e Zotit është    afruar") ; që do të thotë dy gjëra: 
së pari, është vetë Mbretëria që po na afrohet: ne kemi vetëm për ta mirëpritur atë; ne kurrë nuk mund të besojmë mjaftueshëm në hirësinë e dhuratës së Zotit.  
Së dyti, Mbretëria tashmë është një realitet: "Mbretëria e Zotit është afër", është tashmë këtu (ἤγγικεν ἡ βασιλεία τοῦ θεοῦ); mbi Jezusin, duke dalë nga ujërat e Jordanit, qiejtë u hapën, zbriti Shpirti i shenjtë, qielli rifilloi të komunikonte përsëri me tokën.
Kthimi në të cilin Jezusi na fton, është thjesht të besojmë se kjo dhuratë e Zotit është aktuale dhe  është dhënë falas. Është një dhuratë që profeti Isaia e shpalli në kohën e tij: "O ju të gjithë që jeni të etshëm, ejani tek ujët, le të vijnë gjithashtu edhe ata që skanë para! Bleni drithë e hani; ejani e bleni pa para e pa pagesë verë e qumësht!" (Is 55). 
Kjo na ndihmon të kuptojmë shprehjen: " Kthehuni e besojini Ungjillit!.  Qëndron pyetja: në çfarë me të vërtetë konsiston kthimi në të cilin Jezusi na fton? Për të dhënë një përgjigje, duhet të kuptojmë vlerën e lidhëzës bashkërënditëse këpujore e (apo dhe). Ajo në shqip dhe kai, në greqisht, mund të këtë dy kuptime: domethënë, por edhe si shtesë!. Në rastin e pare, fjalia e Jezusit: "  Kthehuni e besojini Ungjillit!, duhet të kuptohet pra: "Kthehuni, domethënë besoni në Lajmin e Mirë"; të kthehesh do të thotë të besosh në Lajmin e Mirë. Në rastin e dytë,  në një mënyrë tjetër,duhet të kuptohet: Kthehuni duke besuar si shtesë se Lajmi është i Mirë: E Lajmi i mire është: Zoti është dashuri dhe falje, dhe dashuria e tij është për të gjithë. Pra ju konvenon që ta pranoni këtë Lajm të mire.
Kjo është ndoshta arsyeja pse leximi i parë i liturgjisë së sotme, është marrë nga libri i Jonas; libri i Jonas na jep dy mësime: nga njëra anë, Zoti dëshiron shpëtimin e të gjithë njerëzve dhe jo vetëm të një pakice; por nga ana tjetër Zoti po pret vetëm një gjest nga ne. Mjafton të kthehemi në besim për të hyrë në faljen e Zotit.
Në të njëjtën mënyrë, Pali thotë në letrën e tij të dytë drejtuar Korintasve: "Pajtohuni me Hyjin!" (2 Kor. 5,20), që do të thotë: "Besoni se plani i tij është dashamirës", ndaloni së vepruari si Adami që besoi se Zoti ishte i lig me qëllim dhe rifilloni të besoni se Ai është i mire dhe i madh në dashuri! Ky është kuptimi i fjalës "kthimi" në hebraisht. Nëse kthehemi, do ta shohim Zotin ashtu siç është, domethënë Zoti e dashurisë dhe e faljes. Është vërtet zbulimi i djalit plangprishës.

Më në fund, disa fjalë për thirrjen e dishepujve të parë, Simon dhe André, Jakobi dhe Gjon. Si në çdo profesion, ekzistojnë dy faza: thirrja dhe përgjigja. Jezusi kalon, i sheh, i thërret: iniciativa është në anën e tij; për dishepujt, është mbretëria që i afrohet dhe i thërret. Për sa i përket përgjigjes: "Menjëherë, duke lënë rrjetat e tyre atje, ata e ndoqën atë". Këtu  kujtohet Abrahami për të cilin libri i Zanafillës thjesht thotë: "Atëherë Abrahami u nis siç i kishte urdhëruar Zoti" (Zn. 12, 4). Jezusi u tha atyre: Ejani pas meje. Unë do t'ju bëj peshkatarë njerëzish. Ai nuk i bën  të shkëlqejë për ta diçka për veten e tyre, por për të tjerët; ai i lidh ata me misionin e tij. Duke vepruar kështu, ai u tregon atyre diçka për misionin e tij: unë erdha për të  ripeshkuar njerëzit; siç thotë ai vetë në ungjillin e Gjonit (Gjn 10:10): "Unë erdha që delet ta kenë jetën e ta kenë me plotësi", apo   edhe: Unë erdha për të rifituar për Atin tim një popull besnik.

----------


## ninoenina

MË 22-1-21

LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA

LUTJA: (Psalm 84)
Na e trego, o Zot, mëshirën tënde                                                                                                               e na jep shëlbimin tënd!
Shpëtimi i tij është afër atyre që e druajnë,                                                                        lavdia e tij do të banojë në vendin tonë.
Mëshira dhe e vërteta do të përpiqen,                                                                          drejtësia e paqja do të merren ngrykë.
 E vërteta do të mbijë nga toka                                                                                      drejtësia do të shikojë prej qiellit.
Sepse Zoti ka për të dhënë çdo të mire                                                                                  edhe toka jonë do ta japë frytin e vet.
Drejtësia do ti shkojë përpara                                                                                                    dhe do tu tregojë udhën hapave të tij.

LEXIMI I UNGJILLIT: Mk. 3, 1319.
13 Pastaj u ngjit në një mal e i thirri ata që deshi vetë. Ata shkuan tek ai. 14 Dhe i emëroi të Dymbëdhjetët [të cilët edhe i quajti apostuj], që të jenë me të e ti dërgojë të predikojnë, 15 e ta kenë pushtetin ti dëbojnë djajtë. 16 [I emëroi, pra, të Dymbëdhjetët:] Simonin ‑ të cilit ia ngjiti emrin Pjetër, 17 Jakobin, birin e Zebedeut, dhe Gjonin, vëllain e tij, që i quajti: Boanerges, që do të thotë: Bijtë e rrufesë; 18 pastaj Andreun, Filipin, Bartolomeun, Mateun, Tomën, Jakobin e Alfeut, Tadeun, Simonin Kananeas 19 dhe Judën Iskariot, i cili edhe e tradhtoi.

MEDITIM-KOMENT.
Dy shënime. E para: nëse një udhëheqës fetar do të donte të krijonte një lëvizje të suksessme, ai do të rrethohej me njerëz seriozë, të përgatitur, të motivuar. Lista e dishepujve që lexojmë në Ungjijtë, paraqet njerëz tëë paaftë për misionin e ardhshëm, sigurisht që nuk sugjeron një ekip të destinuar për sukses. Disa janë bij të peshkatarëve dhe vetë peshkatarë. Spikat Mateu, i cili duhej shkolluar (të paktën ai dinte të numëronte) dhe sigurisht që ishte shumë i pasur. Nëse të tjerët do të kishin tituj të çfarëdo lloji, ose profesione të ndonjë reputacioni, ungjijtë do të na kishin thënë. Nëse mendojmë se Ungjijtë janë shkruar pak kihë pas vdekjes së Jezusit dhe për përdorimin e bashkësive të para, bëhet fjalë për të medituar mbi rrëfimin e modestisë së apostujve.
E dyta: në të gjitha listat emri i parë  është Pjeter. Duke shkruar Ungjijtë, të gjithë autorët pranojnë që Pjetri ka një rol të rëndësishëm midis apostujve. Por Pjetri është ai që bën figurat më të këqija në Ungjijtë. Ai nuk e kupton, nuk është në gjendje të ndjekë Jezusin.  Ai alternon entuziazmin e tepruar me momentet në të cilët e leshon zemra. Ai nuk ushtron ndonjë udhëzim për dishepujt. Dhe së fundi ai e tradhton Jezusin tre herë - që do të thotë, gjithmonë.zve 
Në antikitetin klasik, biografitë e njerëzve të shquar u shkruan për të përshkruar aftësitë dhe sukseset e tyre të jashtëzakonshme, duke lënë jashtë zonat gri. Nëse Ungjijtë do të ishin një biografi e Jezusit, ata do të ishin një katastrofë e vërtetë letrare. Me të vërtetë logjika e ungjillit është strembëruar: logjika e Zotit nuk është logjika e njerëzve, mendimet e Hyjit nuk janë mendimet e njerëzve.

LUTJE E  TEILHARD DE CHARDIN.
Hzji ynë, ti je në qendër të gjithçkaje dhe gjithçka  rrethon. Gjithçka përkulet ndërsa kalon: gëzimet, përparimi, dhimbjet, dështimet, gabime, vepra, lutje, bukuri, fuqi të parajsës, tokës dhe ferrit. Çdo gjë e vë energjinë e saj në shërbim të hapësirës tënde hyjnore dhe gjithçka përshkohet fuqimisht prej saj.                 Ti nuk i shkatërron gjërat ose madje i bën më të fuqishme: i liron, orienton, shpërfytyron, gjallëron. Ti nuk i braktis, por i mbështet ato dhe ti i paraprin duke tërhequr me vete atë që është e shenjtë në to. Na jep pastërtinë e zemrës, besimin, besnikërinë, sepse me këto dhurata ndërtohet toka e re dhe pushtohet bota në Jezu Krishtin, Zotin tonë.

----------


## ninoenina

E SHTUNË MË 23-1-2021. Mk, 3,20-21.

LUTJA, PS.46.
2 Duartrokitni, o popuj të gjithë,
brohoritni Hyjit me zë gëzimi!
3 Sepse Hyji është i tejetlartë, i tmerrshëm,
Mbreti i madh mbi tokën mbarë
6 Ngjitet Hyji me brohori,
Zoti me zë trumbete.
7 Këndoni Hyjit, këndoni,
këndoni mbretit tonë, këndoni!
8 Sepse Hyji është mbreti i mbarë tokës:
këndoni këngë me mjeshtëri!
9 Hyji mbretëron mbi mbarë popujt,
Hyji rri mbi fronin e vet të shenjtë.
10 Princat e popujve paganë bashkohen
me popullin e Hyjit të Abrahamit,
sepse Hyjit i përkasin mburojat e botës,
Ai është i lartësuar mbi të gjithë.

LEXIMI IUNGJILLIT: Mk. 3,20-21.
20Jezusi u kthye në shtëpi. Prapë u mblodh turmë e madhe sa që as nuk mund të hanin bukë.
21 Kur morën vesh të tijtë, shkuan ta marrin sepse flitej: Nuk është në vete.

LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA
Jezusi sapo ka zgjedhur të Dymbëdhjetët që të jenë me të, dhe ndodh një keqkuptim shumë e aspër me autoritetet fetare dhe madje edhe me familjen e tij. Autoritetet, të cilët tani kanë vendosur të gjejnë një mënyrë për ta eleminuar, e akuzojnë atë për lidhje me djallin ("Ai është i pushtuar nga një shpirt i papastër", Mk 3, 30). Familja e tij është më pak drastike: familja e tij thjesht e quan atë të çmendur, sikur të ishte "jashtë mendjes së tij".
Nga buron ky keqkuptim, të cilin Mark përfaqëson në mënyrën më të drejtpërdrejtë dhe dramatike? Jezusi lajmëron ardhjen e Mbretërisë edhe me gjeste konkrete që i vendosin njerëzit në qendër, pa asnjë përjashtim. Duke bërë këtë, ai shkel sistematikisht ligjet e lashta të bazuara në pastërtinë, përkatësinë, respektin për kodet e hollësishme morale. Nuk ka vend për kompromis: Ati që Jezusi zbulon ka vendosur të hapë zemrën e tij për të gjithë njerëzit, pa marrë parasysh meritat e tyre dhe besnikëritë e tyre fetare. Banketi i madh i shpëtimit të përjetshëm është parashikuar, ai është tashmë këtu, dhe të gjithë janë të ftuar, pa përjashtim. Shumë për autoritetet fetare! Shumë edhe për një familje në të cilën Jezusi u rrit "me mençuri, moshë dhe hir" (Lk 2:51), por që me sa duket nuk e ka kuptuar ende shumë  misionin e  tij.
Vëmendje: të gjitha civilizimet, madje edhe ato moderne, kanë aftësinë për ta quajtur të çmendur ose të pushtuar nga djallin ata që propozojnë këndvështrime shumë të ndryshme.

----------


## ninoenina

*E DIELA E 3  VITI B


MË 24-1-2021

“Kthehuni e besojini Ungjillit!”* 

*UNGJILLI:  Mk. 1, 14-20
14 Pasi e burgosën Gjonin, Jezusi shkoi në Galile. Atje predikonte Ungjillin e Hyjit. 15 Thoshte: “Koha u plotësua e Mbretëria e Hyjit është afër! Kthehuni e besojini Ungjillit!”
16 Ndërsa po kalonte bregut të Detit të Galilesë, Jezusi pa Simonin e Andreun, të vëllanë e Simonit, duke gjuajtur peshk ‑ ishin peshkatarë. 17 Jezusi u tha: “Ejani pas meje e do t’ju bëj peshkatarë njerëzish!” 18 Ata aty për aty i lanë rrjetat e shkuan pas tij. 19 Si eci edhe pak, pa Jakobin e Zebedeut e vëllain e tij, Gjonin: ishin në lundër e po arnonin rrjetat. 20 Menjëherë i thirri edhe ata. Ata lanë të atin e vet Zebedeun në lundër bashkë me mëditësit dhe shkuan pas tij.

LUTJE.
O Zot, ja ku jam në praninë tënde! Këtë të Dielë, ditën kur ne festojmë Ringjalljen tënde, dua të kujtoj veten se je i gjallë, se je këtu, me mua. Nëse do të të tregoja vetëm një gjë, do të ishte: "Të dua". Dhe gjithçka që mund të them është vetëm një pasojë e këtyre tre fjalëve. Të dua, Zot, të dua.



PYETJE
O Zot, më jep hirin e kthimit të vërtetë

MEDITIMI.
Ungjilli që lexohet sot, tregon çfarë ndodhi në fillim të misionit publik të Krishtit: na tregon shën Marku çka ka ndodhur pas pagëzimit të tij në Jordan dhe pas dyzet ditëve të kaluara në shkretëtirën e Judesë. Pas këtij largimi nga Judeja për në Galilen, Jezusi filloi misionin e tij duke shpallur një mesazh që  ungjilltari e përmblodhi në një fjali të shkurtër: “Koha u plotësua e Mbretëria e Hyjit është afër! Kthehuni e besojini Ungjillit!”   Çfarë do të thote kjo fjali? Në këtë fjali, ka fillimisht dy pohime, pastaj dy urdhëresa. Krishti pohon se diçka  ka ndodhur në të kaluarën dhe për këtë ai jep një urdhërim për të ardhmen. E njëjta strukturë gjendet në kapitullin 20 të Eksodit, kur Zoti i shpalli Moisiut Dhjetë Urdhërimet. Së pari është pohimi i një ngjarjeje që ka ndodhur, përkatësisht çlirimi nga skllavëria: "Unë jam Zoti, Zoti juaj, që ju nxori nga toka e Egjiptit, nga shtëpia e skllavërisë”(Da. 20, 2) dhe pastaj një seri urdhërimesh, të cilat mund të kuptohen vetëm në dritën e këtij çlirimi, pasi ato shpjegojnë mënyrën në të cilën duhet të sillen njerëzit e lirë. Po në të njejtën mënyrë  këtu Krishti fillon duke pohuar një fakt, një ngjarje dhe është duke nisur nga kjo ngjarje që  mund të kuptohet se çfarë Jezusi po kërkon. Le ta shohim këtë me më shumë detaje.
Ngjarja në fjalë është: “Koha u plotësua e Mbretëria e Hyjit është afër!. Nëse ka një plotësim, ka pasur diçka për të arritur në atë plotësim, një premtim që u përbush, një tërësi që priste të përbushej, e që u përbush pikërisht kur Jezusi filloi veprintarinë e tij.  Mungonte një pjesë e gjithçkaje dhe më në fund mbërriti. Është shfaqja që ndihmon në përfundimin e "kohës", për t'i dhënë kuptim gjithë historisë, jo vetëm historisë së botës, por edhe historisë së çdo personi që ka lindur në këtë botë. Është hapi i fundit që lejon të na arrijë Mbretëria e Zotit, që më në fund  arriti, për të qenë në gjendje të ishte prekur nga ne. 

Cila pjesë mungonte? Çfarë hapi mbeti për të ndërmarrë? Përgjigja është e thjeshte: "Vetëm Jezu Krishti. Prania e tij ishte ngjarja e madhe, që duhej të ndodhte. Jo vetëm që të përmbushen profecitë, por edhe dëshirën spontane për të parë Zotin që të gjithë kemi thellë në zemrat tona.
Dhe vetëm në këtë dritë ne mund të kuptojmë dy fjali që vijojnë: "Kthehuni e besojini Ungjillit!”. 
  Të kthehesh do të thotë të largohesh nga të gjitha kënaqësitë e rreme, nga gjithçka që nuk përmbush profecitë, nga gjithçka që nuk është në gjendje të plotësojë dëshirat e zemrës sonë. Të besosh në Ungjill do të thotë të besosh se Zoti i Plotfuqishëm u bë njeri, se ai u bë i dukshëm, i prekshëm, brenda mundësive tona. Me pak fjalë, vetëm Jezu Krishti, Zoti i vërtetë dhe njeriu i vërtetë në të njëjtën kohë, na lejon të takojmë Zotin dhe kështu të arrijmë lumturinë në plotësi.

E gjithë kjo mbetet shumë abstrakte dhe jo domosdoshmërisht e lehtë për tu kuptuar. Për fat të mirë, pjesa e dytë e këtij pasazhi të Ungjillit na jep një shembull shumë konkret: është tregimi i thirrjes së katër dishepujve të parë në brigjet e liqenit të Tiberiadës. Këta katër hebrenj pa dyshim nuk ishin për t'u dhimbur. Ata kishin një profesion të nderuar, kishin varkat dhe rrjetat e peshkimit të nevojshme për të siguruar jetesën pa shumë vështirësi. Ata mund ta kishin konsideruar veten të kënaqur me jetën që po bënin. E megjithatë, kur Jezusi kaloi, ata hoqën dorë nga gjithçka për ta ndjekur. Duke dëgjuar fjalët e Krishtit: “ “Ejani pas meje e do t’ju bëj peshkatarë njerëzish!", ata kuptuan se jetës së tyre deri atëherë ia mungonte diçka, dhe se ky njeri dukej se kishte fuqinë t'u jepte atyre gjithçka  që u mungonte.
Ata  kuptuan  se të gjitha aktivitetet e tyre dhe marrëdhëniet e tyre kurrë nuk kishin arritur të plotësonin pakënaqësinë që ata ndjenin thellë brenda vetes, dhe se fjalët e thëna nga ky i huaj (dhe për të cilat ungjilltari  pa dyshim na ofron vetëm një përmbledhje të varfër) filluan të qetësonin një etje të brendshme thellësinë e së cilës nuk e njihnin. Ata e kuptuan se Zoti po kalonte në jetën e tyre. Dhe ishte e natyrshme që ata të largoheshin nga mënyrat e tyre të vjetra të kërkimit të kënaqësisë dhe të besonin se vetëm ky njeri mund të kënaqte etjen e tyre për lumturi. Sepse ky njeri nuk ishte vetëm një njeri: ai ishte Zoti që u bë njeri.

DIALOG ME KRISHTIN.
O Zot, i gjallë dhe i ringjallur, të lutem më ndihmo të të njoh ndërsa kalon nëpër jetën time! Kur të vish të më takosh përmes Biblës, dëshmisë së Kishës tënde ose pëmes zërit të ndërgjegjes time, më ndihmo të të njoh ty,  që je i vetmi që mund të përmbushesh dëshirat e zemrës sime. E bekuar Virgjëresha Mari, askush nuk e ka njohur Zotin më mirë se ti! Të lutem, më ndihmo të njoh tingullin e hapave të Jezusit ndërsa kalon në jetën time!


Rezolucion.
Sot, unë do t'i kërkoj Zotit hirin që të përgjigjem me entuziazëm sa herë që Ai vjen në jetën time dhe më fton ta ndjek Atë.
*

----------


## ninoenina

*  25-1- 2021: Mk. 16, 15–18*


*LUTJA: PSALMI 116.*

*Lavdërojeni Zotin, o kombe të gjitha,                                                                

 madhërojeni së bashku, o popuj të gjithë!

Sepse e madhe është dashuria e tij ndaj nesh,                                                    

besnikëria e Zotit qëndron për amshim!
*
*

UNGJILLI: Mk. 16, 15–18*

 Dhe u tha:
“Dilni në mbarë botën e predikojani Ungjillin të gjithë njerëzve.  Kush do të besojë e do të pagëzohet, do të shëlbohet, ndërsa kush s’do të besojë, do të dënohet.
Shenjat që do t’i përcjellin ata që do të besojnë, janë këto: në emër tim do t’i dëbojnë djajtë, do të flasin gjuhë të reja; [në duar] do t’i marrin gjarpërinjtë e, nëse do të pijnë ndonjë gjë që sjell vdekjen, nuk do t’u bëjë keq. Do t’i vënë duart mbi të sëmurë, e këta do të shërohen”.



LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.

*Sot është dita e konvertimit të Shën Palit. Në Ungjillin e Markut,   Jezusi i ringjallur dërgon dishepujt e tij në një mision "në të gjithë botën" dhe "te çdo krijesë". Teksti nuk u shkrua nga Marku, është një shtesë e mëvonshme, edhe nëse është ende pjesë e ungjillit kanunor.
Pali është një njeri i rëndësishëm në historinë e Jezusit që po lexojmë këtë muaj. Në fakt, Marku paraqet Jezusin që shpall një mbretëri të Zotit të themeluar në mëshirë për të gjithë, pa përjashtime. Por njerëzit nuk e kuptojnë, autoritetet fetare nuk e kuptojnë dhe komplotojnë kundër Jezusit për ta vrarë. Edhe familja e tij nuk e kupton. Edhe të Dymbëdhjetët, që i kishte pasur me veteten e me të cilët ai kishte biseduar për një kohë të gjatë, nuk e kuptojnë. Kur Jezusi vdes, gjithçka mund të marrë fund. Dhe Ungjilli i Markut në të vërtetë përfundon me hutimin e grave në varr (të cilat "ishin plot frikë dhe habi"), të cilat nuk i folën askujt për varrin bosh ("ata nuk i thanë askujt asgjë, sepse kishin frikë" (Mc 16, 8). 
Pastaj një hebre i zellshëm me emrin Saul, i cili në vitet e para të përhapjes së historisë së Jezusit qe dërguar për të përgënjeshtruar dishepujt e Jezusit dhe për t'i përndjekur ata, ka një përvojë mjaft të ngjashme me takimin personal që kishin pasur të Dymbëdhjetët. Takoi Jezusin personalisht, si vetë Pali tregon tre herë në Veprat e Apostujve.  E takoi në errësirë, kur sytë e tij nuk shihnin asgjë. Ai e takoi me një zë: "Saul, Saul, pse më përndjek?". Zëri e thërret me emër, si zëri i një personi të gjallë. Zëri identifikon vetveten me viktimat, dhe e therriste atë me qëllim që ai të  ndryshonte jetën e tij. Atë ditë Pali kuptoi se mbretëria e shpallur nga Jezusi është për të gjithë, se ndarjet janë anuluar në mishin e tij. N[mishin e Jezusit.
*

----------


## ninoenina

*
                 26 janvier 2021/ Shën Timoteu e shën Titë.*


* Kushdo e kryen vullnetin e Hyjit, ai është vëllai im!*

UNGILLI:  Mk. 3, 31-35
Ndërkaq erdhën nëna e tij dhe vëllezërit e tij. Zunë vend përjashta dhe dërguan dikë ta thërrasë. E kishin rrethuar shumë njerëz. Po i thonë: Nëna jote dhe vëllezërit e tu janë përjashta e po të kërkojnë.
Ai u përgjigj:Kush është nëna ime e kush janë vëllezërit e mi?
Dhe, si ua hodhi sytë rreth e rrotull atyre që rrinin përreth tij, tha:
Ja nëna ime e vëllezërit e mi!  Sepse, kushdo e kryen vullnetin e Hyjit, ai është vëllai im, motra ime e nëna!

LUTJE
*Ja, po vij unë...Ta kryej vullnetin tënd, Hyji im, dëshiroj! (Ps. 40, 8-9)*

*KËRKESË*

Zoti të më ndihmoftë të njoh vullnetin e tij dhe të më japë forcë për ta kryer atë.

*MEDITIMI* 
*Psalmi
Psalmi është shumë i pasur me mësime dhe paraqet aspekte të ndryshme të vullnetit të Zotit; mënyrat në të cilat shfaqet vullneti i  Zotit për ne, duhet të na shoqërojnë çdo ditë.
Në radhë të parë, ne gjejmë këshillin                                                                                                                         që duhet t'i ofrojmë Zotit vetveten përpara se të ofrojmë  olokauste dhe flijime,                                                              që duhet shpallur drejtësinë e Zotit pa e fshehur atë ose duke u turpëruar prej saj,                                                                     që duhet treguar besnikërinë tonë ndaj Zotit dhe ndaj botës, dashuria dhe e vërteta e Zotit në  çdo moment edhe në prezencë të një mori të madhe njerëzish.
Aty qëndron vullneti i Zotit në radhë të parë; këtu e gjejmë veten në një fazë të përgjithshme e cila tashmë është e mbushur me sakrifica.

Vargu i parë i psalmit është gjithashtu shumë elokuent. Në të vërtetë, është shkruar: "Në gojën time ai vendosi një këngë të re (...)". Me hirin e pagëzimit tonë, dhe të sakramenteve të tjera të marra, Zoti ka vendosur në ne një këngë të re, për t'ia kthyer Atij dëshminë. Është e njëjta këngë që vjen nga goja e Zotit tonë Jezu Krisht: një këngë që dëshmon të vërtetën për vetë jetën dhe si duhet ta orientojmë atë. Falë kësaj, ne mund të shpallim drejtësinë, dashurinë, të vërtetën. Hiri i Zotit tonë është i nevojshëm që të mund të shpallim Mbretërinë e tij

Qëndrimi i pasqyruar në Krishtin, na është bërë i qartë në Psalmin: "Kështu unë thashë: 'Ja, unë po vij". Krishti nuk ka frikë, nuk fshihet. Ajo që është edhe më e rëndësishme është që ai nuk ngurron të shpallë me jetën e tij dhe me gojën e tij misteret e Mbretërisë.
Pse nuk heziton ta bëjë atë? Çfarë do të bëjë që Ai të japë jetën e tij për ne? Dashuria e tij për Zotin Atë dhe dashuria e tij për ne. Kjo është edhe arsyeja pse të gjitha urdhërimet mund të reduktohen në dy: "Ju do ta doni Zotin, Perëndinë tuaj dhe të afërmin tuaj si veten tuaj". "Nëse dashuria nuk është motori kryesor në jetën tonë, pjesa tjetër nuk do të ndjekë.
.4.Të ndjekësh vullnetin e Zotit është të shpallësh Mbretërinë e tij në këto aspekte të shumta: drejtësia, e vërteta, dashuria e vërtetë, besnikëria, me hirin e Zotit dhe nga dashuria për të afërmin tonë. Këtu janë dy shtyllat themelore për të cilat duhet medituar çdo ditë përmes efektshmërisë së sakramenteve të Eukaristisë dhe rrëfimit, dhe përmes akteve të vullnetshme dhe të vetëdijshme të bamirësisë.
*
*DIALOG ME KRISHTIN:*   Shpirt i Shenjtë, më jep kthjelltësinë tënde për të ditur se si duhet të veproj dhe më jep dashurinë e nevojshme që të jem në gjendje ta realizoj atë.

Rezolucion. Sipas mësimeve të Psalmit 40,do të shpall dashurinë e Zotit tone Jezusit me dëshminë e jetës , me vepra dhe me fjalë.

----------


## ninoenina

*MË 27-1-2021/ Mk. 4,1-20*


*LUTJE: Ps 110:*

I tha Zoti Zotit tim: “Rri në të djathtën time,  derisa t’i vë armiqtë e tu shtrojë për këmbët e tua”!

2 Skeptrin e pushtetit tënd Zoti do ta shtrijë nga Sioni:  sundo mes armiqve të tu!

3 Ty të përket më i larti pushtet   në ditën e fuqisë sate në shkëlqime të shenjta   nga kraharori para Yllit të Dritës unë të linda.

4 Zoti u përbetua, assesi s’do të pendohet: “Ti je prift për amshim në mënyrën e Melkizedekut”.


*LEXIMI I UNGJILLIT: Mk.4, 1–20*.

1 Jezusi filloi prapë të mësojë në breg të detit. Turmë e madhe u mblodh rreth tij. Prandaj hyri në barkë në det dhe u ul, kurse populli qëndronte në breg të detit. 

2 I mësonte shumë gjëra në shëmbëlltyra. Në mësimin e vet u thoshte:

3 “Dëgjoni! Doli mbjellësi për të mbjellë. 

4 Ndërsa po hidhte farën, disa kokrra ranë përbri udhës, erdhën zogjtë dhe i hëngrën. 

5 Disa të tjera ranë në zallinë, ku nuk kishte mjaft dhe. Ato mbinë me të shpejtë, sepse toka nuk ishte e thellë. 

6 Por, kur doli dielli, u dogjën, e, pse nuk kishin rrënjë, u thanë. 

7 Disa të tjera ranë në ferra. Ferrat u rritën, ua morën frymën e nuk dhanë fryt. 

8 Disa të tjera ranë në tokë të mirë, mbinë, u rritën e dhanë fryt: njëra tridhjetëfish, tjetra gjashtëdhjetëfish e tjetra njëqindfish.”

9 Dhe shtoi: “Kush i ka veshët për të dëgjuar, le të dëgjojë!”                                         

10 Kur mbeti vetëm, ata që e përcillnin bashkë me të Dymbëdhjetët, e pyetën për kuptimin e shëmbëlltyrave. 

11 Ai u tha: “Ju e morët dhuratë misterin e Mbretërisë së Hyjit, kurse atyre që janë përjashta u mbërrin përgjithësisht në shëmbëlltyra, 

12 që ‘edhe pse shikojnë me kujdes ‑ megjithatë nuk shohin, edhe pse dëgjojnë me kujdes ‑ megjithatë nuk  kuptojnë, përndryshe do të ktheheshin e do të gjenin falje“.

13 Dhe vazhdoi: “Po a nuk e morët vesh këtë shëmbëlltyrë? Po, atëherë, si do t’i merrni vesh të gjitha shëmbëlltyrat e tjera?

14 Mbjellësi mbjell Fjalën.

15 Ata ‘përbri udhës’, ku mbillet fjala, janë ata që, posa e dëgjojnë Fjalën, vjen aty për aty djalli dhe ua rrëmben Fjalën që mbillet në ta. 

16 Po ashtu ata që e marrin farën në ‘zallinë’, janë ata që, kur e dëgjojnë Fjalën, e pranojnë aty për aty me gëzim, 

17 porse nuk kanë në vetvete rrënjë ‑ janë të luhatshëm. Por, po erdhi një e vështirë ose një salvim për shkak të Fjalës, e bjerrin besimin në Fjalën. 


18 Të tjerët që e morën Fjalën në ‘ferra’, 

19 janë ata që e dëgjuan Fjalën, por kujdeset e kësaj jete, lakmia e pasurisë dhe epshet ia zënë frymën Fjalës, dhe ajo mbetet pa fryt. 

20 E ka nga ata që e marrin farën në ‘tokë të mirë’. Këta e dëgjojnë Fjalën, e pranojnë dhe japin fryt: njëri tridhjetëfish, tjetri gjashtëdhjetëfish e tjetri njëqindfish.”

*MEDITIMI 
Për shkak të këtyre demonstratave, lind një mosmarrëveshje dramatike me autoritetet fetare, të cilët e akuzojnë atë për shkeljen e ligjit  dhe duke u pushtuar nga forcat djallëzore. Përveç kësaj, sipas tyre,Jezusi nuk kkishte kredencialet e duhura.
Atëherë, Jezusi merr përsipër të shpjegojë mbretërinë. Me të drejtë, së pari faktet, pastaj fjalët. Por problemi është se ajo që ai dëshiron të shpallë, është një gjë shumë madhe e shumë e vështirë të shpjegohet  me fjalë. Është e patregueshme. Dhe është e patregueshme sepse nuk merret me mendje. Mretëria e Zoti identifikohet me dashurinë e Zotit, e pafundme, sepse e përjetshme si Zoti, që  bëhet e vogël. Për më tepër, bëhet e dobëte dhe e prekshme. Bëhet nevojtare. Ja çfarë ka shkruar Primo Mazzolari: "Një Zot që ka nevojë është një absurditet filozofik, por për zemrën time është butësia që më lidh në mënyrë të pathyeshme me të".


SODITJE


O HYJI ATË, shërojë jetën tonë,që ta mbrojmë botën dhe mos ta plaçkisim atë, 

që të mbjellim bukuri dhe jo ndotje dhe shkatërrim.

Preki zemrat e atyre që kërkojnë të pasurohen                                                              

në dëm të të varfërve dhe të tokës.

Na mëso të zbulojmë vlerën e gjithçkaje, të mendojmë me habi,  

për të njohur që ne jemi thellësisht të bashkuar me të gjitha krijesat 

në ecjën tonë nëpër dritën tënde të pafund.

Faleminderit që je me ne çdo ditë.                                                                                   

 Na ndihmo, të lutem, në luftën tonë për drejtësi, dashuri dhe paqe.

(Papa Françesku, Enciklika “Laudato” sii)*[/B]
[/B]

----------


## ninoenina

*28-1-2021  -  Mark. 4, 21–25.*


*LUTJA: PSALMI 23.*

1 E Zotit është toka dhe gjithçka ajo ka,                                                                                        rruzulli mbarë e të gjithë banorët e tij.
2 Ai vetë e themeloi mbi dete,                                                                                                             dhe e bëri të qëndrueshme mbi lumenj.
3 Kush do të ngjitet mbi malin e Zotit                                                                                                   e kush do të qëndrojë në vendin e tij të shenjtë?
4 Ai që duart i ka të pafajshme e zemrën të pastër,                                                                           ai që nuk e drejtoi shpirtin e vet në kotësi,                                                                                            ai që nuk betohet në gënjeshtër.
5 Ky do ta marrë bekimin prej Zotit,                                                                                 shfajësimin e Hyjit, Shëlbuesit të vet.
6 E tillë është breznia e atyre që kërkojnë Zotin,           *                                                                          e atyre që kërkojnë fytyrën e Hyjit të Jakobit.

LEXO UNGJILLIN: Mk. 4,21-25.*
Në atë kohë, Jezusi po i thoshte turmës: ““A thua bihet llamba për t’u vënë nën enë ose nën tryezë? E jo për ta vënë në dritëmbajtës? 22 Sepse asgjë s’është e fshehtë, veçse për t’u zbuluar, asgjë në fshehtësi, veçse për të dalë në dritë. 23 Kush i ka veshët për të dëgjuar, le të dëgjojë!”                                                                                       24 Edhe u tha: “Mbani mend çka dëgjoni! Me atë masë që të matni, me atë do t’ju matet! Madje edhe do t’ju shtohet! 25 Sepse, atij që ka, do t’i jepet më, e atij që s’ka, do t’i merret edhe çka ka”. 


*MEDITIMI.*
Tema e matjes kthehet në këtë lexim. Një temë e njohur për fermerët dhe tregtarët, gjithmonë të zënë me matjen e peshave dhe vëllimeve dhe shkëmbimit të produkteve bujqësore.
Puna me masat kërkon një qëndrim të saktë, skrupuloz, të vetëdijshëm për saktësitë dhe mungesat. Asgjë nuk hidhet, asgjë nuk shkon dëm. Gjithçka matet. Jezusi vendos një korrespondencë të çuditshme: në ditën e fundit (foljet janë të gjitha në të ardhmen) do të përdoret e njëjta masë që ne do të kemi përdorur gjatë kësaj jete tokësore. Por nëse dita e fundit është dita e gjykimit dhe e ardhjes së Zotit, atëherë çdo masë do të jetë e përjetshme, e pafund, fjalë për fjalë e pamatshme. Si mund të përdorë Zoti një masë më të vogël se e tija?
Pasoja është vetëm një: që ne duhet të përdorim një masë të pafundme, një masë të pamatshme që nga fillimi. Bamirësia është kjo masë e pakufishme. Shën Tomas Akuini shkroi se të gjitha virtytet kanë një masë: ne mund të përkthejmë se është mirë të jesh punëtor, por me masë, në mënyrë që të mos bëhesh i tërbuar; është e drejtë të jesh i kujdesshëm, por me masë, në mënyrë që të mos kesh frikë dhe frikë. Ka vetëm një virtyt, thotë Thomas, i cili nuk pranon asnjë masë, dhe kjo është dashuria.


*PËR TË MARRË VENDIME TË MIRA.*
Nuk ka dashuri më e madhe se dashuria e atijqë jep jetën e tij për miqtë e tij (Gjn 15:13). O Shpirt i Shenjtë, eja në zemrën time, ngrohu atë,i vuri zjarrin!
(Shën Katerina e Sienës).

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA E 4 VITI B

MË 31-1-2021




LEXIMI I 1: Lp. 18,15-20.*

15 Profet siç jam unë, do të zgjojë Zoti, Hyji yt, në popullin tënd, prej vëllezërve të tu: atë dëgjoje! 16 Mu ashtu siç kërkove prej Zotit, Hyjit tënd, në malin Horeb, kur qe bërë tubimi i përgjithshëm e kur the: ‘Nuk dua më ta dëgjoj zërin e Zotit, Hyjit tim, dhe nuk dua ta shikoj më atë zjarr të madh, që të mos vdes.’ 17 Atëherë Zoti më tha: ‘Folën krejtësisht me vend. 18 Do të ngre ndër ta, prej vëllezërve të tyre, një profet të ngjashëm me ty. Në gojën e tij do t’i vë fjalët e mia dhe ai do t’u flasë gjithçka unë kam për t’i urdhëruar atij. 19 Ai që s’ka për t’i dëgjuar fjalët e mia që ai do t’i flasë në emrin tim, atë do ta ndëshkoj. 20 Kurse profeti që do të kishte guximin të fliste, i tradhtuar prej pacipjes, në emrin tim, çka unë nuk i urdhërova të flasë, ose flet në emër të hyjnive të huaja, le të vritet.’



*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.*

Libri i Ligjit të Përtërirë këtu na kujton një episod të vjetër, që ndodhi në malin Sinai në kohën e Moisiut. Njerëzit e mbledhur rrëzë malit kishin dëgjuar zërin e Zotit që i fliste Moisiut dhe zemrat e tyre ishin të ndara midis çudisë dhe frikës: ishin të çuditur sepse ishte e padëgjuar që vetë Zoti t’i drejtohej këtij populli të varfër,  por edhe kishin frikë sepse mendonin se nuk ishte e mundur të dëgjohej zëri i Zotit dhe të mos vdisnin.  Dhe ishte frika që e mundi atë popull: "Nuk dua më ta dëgjoj zërin e Zotit, Hyjit tim, dhe nuk dua ta shikoj më atë zjarr të madh, që të mos vdes"(v 16).
Atëherë Perëndia i kishte transmetuar me anë të Moisiut popullit këtë premtim që është regjistruar këtu: "Folën krejtësisht me vend. Do të ngre ndër ta, prej vëllezërve të tyre, një profet të ngjashëm me ty. Në gojën e tij do t’i vë fjalët e mia dhe ai do t’u flasë gjithçka unë kam për t’i urdhëruar atij... " (v 18). 
Ishte për popullin një siguri e jashtëzakonshme dhe Zoti e kuptoi që populli kishte frikë, por nuk do ta kishte privuar nga Fjala e tij në asnjë mënyrë sepse rreziku ishte gjithmonë i madh për njerëzit që të dëgjonin sharlatanë: siç tha Moisiu:  “ Popujt, tokën e të cilëve do ta bësh pronë, i dëgjojnë shortarët e falltarët. Kurse ti ke qenë mësuar ndryshe prej Zotit, Hyjit tënd"(Dt 18,14).
Premtimi, që Perëndia ia bëri popullit nepërmjet Moisiut, theksonte katër pika: së pari, flitej për një profet të zgjedhur nga Zoti dhe nga askush tjetër për të udhëhequr dhe për të drejtuar vëllezërit e tij; së dyti, ai duhet të ishte një nga njerëzit e Aleancës; së treti, ai duhet ta transmetonte me besnikëri Fjalën e Zotit dhe asnjë tjetër; dhe së katërti, ishte e nevojshme që populli  ta dëgjonte atë, nëse donte të jetonte.

1) Së pari, një profet i zgjedhur nga Zoti dhe nga askush tjetër duhet të drejtonte vëllezërit e tij: këtu ndihet diçka kundër profetëve të rremë që nuk janë dërguar nga Zoti; tani në kohën e Jeremisë, i cili ishte bashkëkohor për një pjesë të madhe të Ligjit të Përtërirë (nga e cila është marrë teksti ynë sot), ne e dimë se nuk kishte mungesë të profetëve të rremë: Jeremia u ankua mjaft për këtë; ishte ai që një herë i tha një të ashtuquajturi profeti: “Dëgjo, Anani! Zoti ty nuk të ka dërguar e ti bëre që populli ta besojë gënjeshtrën! Prandaj kështu thotë Zoti: Ja, unë po të dëboj nga faqja e këtij vendi; sivjet do të vdesësh, sepse ti ke predikuar kryengritjen kundër Zotit!” (Jer 28,15-16);
Edhe Ezekieli ngriti zërin kundër profetëve të rremë: " Mjerë profetët e rremë që ndjekin mendjen e vet pa pasur vegime!  ...Shohin gjëra të kota dhe parakallëzojnë gënjeshtra e thonë: ‘Thotë Zoti!’, e Zoti as që i ka dërguar! Madje edhe presin që Zoti t’ua përforcojë fjalën! Po a nuk patë vegim të kotë e nuk treguat parashikim të rremë e megjithatë thoni: ‘Thotë Zoti’, ndërsa unë nuk kam folur?”(Ez 13,3 ... 6v).
Moisiun, përkundrazi, Zoti e kishte zgjedhur, thirrur, dërguar.
Kjo është arsyeja pse leximi i parë i sotëm këmbëngul që ne t'i japim besimin tonë vetëm një profeti "si Moisiu", domethënë një profeti të dërguar me të vërtetë  prej Zotit: " ...një profet të ngjashëm me ty. Në gojën e tij do t’i vë fjalët e mia dhe ai do t’u flasë gjithçka unë kam për t’i urdhëruar atij. Ai që s’ka për t’i dëgjuar fjalët e mia që ai do t’i flasë në emrin tim, atë do ta ndëshkoj" (vv.18-19).
Me këtë tekst, profetizmi në Izrael e vendos veten me vendosmëri mbi të gjitha praktikat e shortarëve dhe e falltarëve; profeti nuk është një fallxhor, ai është zëdhënësi i Zotit dhe Zoti nuk argëtohet duke parashikuar të ardhmen.

2) Së dyti, një profet i vërtetë duhet të vijë nga populli i Besëlidhjes; formula "e marrë mes vëllezërve" është e qartë: sepse kishte një sasi e madhe  profetësh të huaj, që e çoi popullin në kultet e tjera; mjafton të kujtojmë katërqind priftërinjtë e Baalit të sjellë në Samari nga Mbretëresha Jezebel dhe kundër të cilëve profeti Elia luftoi kaq shumë. Pra, Profeti në Izrael jo vetëm që nuk është fallxhor, por ai është ndërmjetësi i Besëlidhjes.

3) Së treti, një profet i vërtetë duhet të transmetojë me besnikëri Fjalën e Zotit dhe asgjë tjetër: "Do të ngre ndër ta, prej vëllezërve të tyre, një profet të ngjashëm me ty. Në gojën e tij do t’i vë fjalët e mia dhe ai do t’u flasë gjithçka unë kam për t’i urdhëruar atij. Ai që s’ka për t’i dëgjuar fjalët e mia që ai do t’i flasë në emrin tim, atë do ta ndëshkoj. Kurse profeti që do të kishte guximin të fliste, i tradhtuar prej pacipjes, në emrin tim, çka unë nuk i urdhërova të flasë, ose flet në emër të hyjnive të huaja, le të vritet" (vv.18-20).
Në kohën e Jeremisë, këta folësit të mirë nuk mungonin: në kapitullin 23 të librit të tij i sulmon ballë për ballë:"Kështu thotë Zoti i Ushtrive: “Mos i dëgjoni fjalët e profetëve që ju profetizojnë e ju rrejnë; ju tregojnë vegimet e zemrës së tyre e jo çka vjen nga goja e Zotit... profetizojnë në emër tim rrena... profetizojnë gënjeshtrën dhe shpallin poshtërsitë e zemrës së vet... Profeti që ka parë ëndërr, le ta tregojë ëndrrën, kurse ai që e ka fjalën time, le ta kumtojë fjalën time besnikërisht! "(Jr 23,16.25-28). ..."Ja, unë jam kundër atyre që profetizojnë ëndrra të rreme ‑ është fjala e Zotit ‑ që i tregojnë ato e gënjejnë popullin tim me gënjeshtrat e veta e me mendjemadhësinë e vet. E unë as nuk i kam dërguar as nuk i kam urdhëruar e nuk i sjellin kurrfarë dobie këtij populli ‑ është fjala e Zotit" (Jr.23,32) .

4) Së fundmi, së katërti, është thelbësore që njerëzit të dëgjojnë profetët e dërguar nga Zoti: "Ai që s’ka për t’i dëgjuar fjalët e mia që ai do t’i flasë në emrin tim, atë do ta ndëshkoj" (v19).
Mund të citohet edhe një herë Jeremia: "Kështu thotë Zoti, Hyji i Izraelit: Qoftë mallkuar ai njeri që nuk i dëgjon fjalët e kësaj Besëlidhjeje, që ua urdhërova etërve tuaj atë ditë, kur i nxora nga toka e Egjiptit" (Jr. 11,3-4).

Ne mund të habitemi për këmbënguljen e librit të Ligjit të Përtërirë, si dhe të Jeremisë për kërkesat e profetizmit të vërtetë: duhet të besojmë se problemi ishte akut; mund të pyesim veten nëse nuk është një problem i rënd po aq sot dhe nëse vërtet nuk të jetë i tillë gjithmonë?
Mjafton të lexojmë kapitullin e parë të letrës së dytë të Pjetrit, që, si duket, është shkrimi i fundit i të gjithë Besëlidhjes së Re: “Kështu u vërtetua fjala e profetëve dhe bëni shumë mirë që mbështeteni në të si në dritën që ndriçon në vend të errët - derisa të zbardhë dita e të lindë Ylli i Dritës në zemrat tuaja... Para të gjithash dijeni mirë këtë: asnjë profeci që gjendet në Shkrim i Shenjtë nuk mund të shpjegohet sipas trillit të kujtdo, sepse askurrë nuk ndodhi ndonjë profeci me vullnet të njeriut, por njerëzit, të frymëzuar prej Shpirtit Shenjt, folën nga ana e Hyjit" (2 Pt 1,19-21).

----------


## ninoenina

*E PREMTE,  29 – 1 - 2021

UNGJILLI: Mk. 4, 26–34. 


LUTJA NË FILLIM: PS. 37.*

37,3Ki besim tek Zoti dhe bëj të mira; bano vendin dhe shto besnikërinë.
 37:4 Gjej kënaqësinë tënde në Zotin dhe ai do të plotësojë dëshirat e zemrës sate. 
37:5 Vendose fatin tënd tek Zoti, ki besim tek ai dhe ai ka për të vepruar.
 37:6 Ai do të bëjë të shkëlqejë drejtësia jote si drita dhe ndershmëria e saj si mesdita. 
37:7 Rri në heshtje para Zotit dhe prite atë; mos u hidhëro për atë që i shkojnë mbarë punët e veta, për njeriun që ndjek planet e këqija të tij. 
37:8 Hiq dorë nga zemërimi dhe lëre përbuzjen; mos u dëshpëro; kjo do të të çonte edhe ty të bëje të keqen. 
37:9 Sepse njerëzit e këqij do të shfarosen, por ata që shpresojnë tek Zoti do të bëhen zotër të tokës.

Në atë kohë Jezusi u thoshte turmave:  “26 Mbretëria e Hyjit është porsi kur njeriu e hedh farën në dhe. 27 Si të flejë si të rrijë zgjuar natë e ditë, fara mbin, rritet ‑ pa ditur ai se si. 28 Toka vetvetiu qet bimën; më parë kërcyllin, pastaj kallirin e në fund kallirin plot kokrra. 29 E posa fryti piqet, i vë draprin, sepse është koha e korrjes.”
30 Dhe thoshte: “Me çka ta krahasojmë Mbretërinë e Hyjit? Ose me çfarë krahasimi ta paraqesim? 31 Ajo i përngjet kokrrës së sinapit që është më e vogla ndër farëra kur hidhet në dhe; 32 por, kur mbillet, rritet e bëhet më e madhe se të gjitha perimet; lëshon degë të mëdha, aq sa zogjtë e malit banojnë nën hijen e saj.”
33 Me shumë shëmbëlltyra si këto ua shpallte Fjalën, ashtu si ishin të zotët ta kuptojnë; 34 por pa shëmbëlltyra atyre nuk u fliste asgjë, kurse nxënësve ua shtjellonte veçmas të gjitha.

*MEDITIMI:*

*Mbretëria e Zotit që Jezusi shpall, paraqitet  me karakteristika të kundërta me ato që mund të prisnim nga një udhëheqës fetar që po përgatitet të pushtojë një popull. Ai është si një njeri që hedh farën në fushë. Imazhi ëhtë i shkëlqyeshëm, i fortëërkujton burrat që punojnë, merren me punë, luftojnë për një qëllim.  Rekrutohen njerëz që janë të gatshëm, të gatshëm të sakrifikojnë vetveten për një qëllim. Është një program i mirë për mbretërinë. Por në shëmbëlltyrat që lexohen sot,në liturgjinë e fjalës, nuk ka asgjë  nga këto: duke mbjellur farën, mund të shkoni të flini. Mrekullia e rritjes së kallit është e gjithë puna e tokës, njeriu nuk ka asnjë efektshmëri, asnjë ndikim në rezultat. Një mbretëri pa efikasitet.
Dhe nga ana tjetër, ajo që mbretëria prodhon,  nuk është proporcionale me përpjekjen fillestare: një farë e vogël mbillet, dhe një pemë del. Toka bën gjithçka, njeriu nuk bën asgjë.
Një program i mirë për dishepujt që rekrutohen për mbretërinë e Zotit: kërkohen njerëz që flenë të qetë, në fillim bëjnë një punë të mirë dhe pastaj e lënë të shkojë. Seriozisht? Seriozisht.*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA E 4      VITI B

MË 31-1-2021


UNGJILLI: Mk 1,21-28.*

*21 Arritën në Kafarnaum. Menjëherë, të shtunën, Jezusi hyri në sinagogë dhe filloi të mësojë. 
22 Njerëzit mbetën të habitur nga mësimi i tij, sepse i mësonte si ai që ka autoritet e jo si skribët.
23 Pikërisht atëherë ishte në sinagogën e tyre një njeri i pushtuar prej shpirtit të ndytë dhe bërtiti:
24 Çka ke me ne, o Jezu Nazareni? A erdhe të na shfarosësh? Unë e di kush je: Shenjti i Hyjit!
25 Jezusi iu kërcënua: Hesht dhe dil prej tij!
26 Shpirti i ndytë, si e përplasi pa mëshirë dhe si lëshoi një britmë të madhe, doli prej tij. 
27 Të gjithë u tmerruan dhe i thoshin njëri‑tjetrit: Çu bë kështu!? Ja, një mësim i ri i pajisur me pushtet! Ky u urdhëroka deri edhe shpirtrave të ndytë dhe ata po e dëgjokan!
28 E menjëherë u hap zëri për të gjithkund në katër anët e krahinës së Galilesë.

LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.
Unë do ta marr tekstin sipas rëndit të tij: Jezusi sapo ka rekrutuar katër dishepuj të tij të parë në brigjet e  Liqenit të Tiberiadës: Simon dhe Andrea, vëllai i tij, së pari; pastaj   Jakob dhe Gjon, djem të Zebedeut. Me ta, ai «arrin në Kapernaum. Menjëherë, të Shtunën, ai shkoi në sinagogë : asgjë më normale për një hebre; Marku këtu shënon rrënjët e Jezusit në botën hebraike, në traditën e popullit të tij. Kur vetë Jezusi filloi të udhëtonte nëpër Galile duke shpallur: "Koha u plotësua e Mbretëria e Hyjit është afër" (Mk 1,15), ai ishte në përputhje me pritjet e popullit të tij, në vazhdimësinë e planit të Zotit për Izraelin. Dhe atje, në sinagogën e Kapernaumit, ai filloi të mësonte. Asgjë nuk mund të ishte më normale: çdo hebre kishte të drejtë të dilte përpara për të komentuar Shkrimet e Shenjta që sapo ishin lexuar.
Por duket se Marku donte të përqendronte interesin e lexuesve në mësimin e Jezusit, pasi fjalët "mësoj" dhe "mësim" ndodhin katër herë në disa rreshta:
Në fillim të tekstit: "Jezusi hyri në sinagogë dhe filloi të mësojë" (v.21)  Ata që e dëgjonin, ishin habitur për mësimin e tij, sepse ai dha mësim si një njeri me autoritet dhe jo si skribët. Dhe në fund të tekstit, lexojmë:" Çu bë kështu!?     Ja, një mësim i ri i pajisur me pushtet!  Ky u urdhëroka deri edhe shpirtrave të ndytë dhe ata po e dëgjokan!    Ndoshta, midis të pranishmëve, disa menduan për premtimin që Zoti i kishte dhënë Moisiut: "Do të ngre ndër ta, prej vëllezërve të tyre, një profet të ngjashëm me ty. Në gojën e tij do ti vë fjalët e mia dhe ai do tu flasë gjithçka unë kam për ti urdhëruar atij" (Lp. 18,18).
Prandaj është në zemër të këtij mësimi të Jezusit që Marku vëren një këputje, një risi: historia e botës sapo ka ndryshuar; mësimi i skribëve sapo u  zëvendësua nga ai i Shpëtimtarit; dhe ne do ta kemi provën menjëherë, sepse Marku nuk na tregon atë që Jezusi mund të ketë thënë, por, shumë më mirë, atë që Jezusi mund të bënte. Marku përshkruan dëbimin e një demoni, një gjë që sot quhet  një "ekzorcizëm". Kjo do të thotë që për Markun të dy aspektet e veprës së Jezusit (mësimi dhe ekzorcizmi) shkojnë së bashku; apo edhe se mësimi më i mirë është veprimi, ai i vërtetë, ai që e çliron njeriun nga të gjitha format e së keqes.
Dhe e gjithë kjo, siç e kemi parë, ndodh në sinagogë (Marku e specifikon këtë dy herë) dhe, për më tepër, në  ditën e shtunës. Përcaktimi i ditës këtu  nuk është pa rëndësi! Meqenëse e Shtuna ishte dita e jashtëzakonshme për të festuar veprimin e Zotit, Krijuesit dhe Shpëtimtarit. Tek Jezusi, Marku na tregon Atin që vepron dhe  e çliron njeriun nga të gjithë demonët që e zotërojnë: "Koha u plotësua", po, pasi e keqja është pushtuar. ("Në qoftë se unë i dëboj djajtë me ndihmën e Shpirtit të Hyjit, do të thotë se arriti ndër ju Mbretëria e Hyjit"( Mt. 12,28).
Atë ditë, midis besimtarëve të mbledhur në sinagogë, ishte një njeri i pushtuar nga një shpirt i ndyrë; Jezusi nuk e sulmoi atë, por shpirti i ndyrë ndihet i sulmuar nga vetë kjo prani. Sepse vetë kjo përballje me Zotin e Shenjtë është e patolerueshme për të, që është i papastër, domethënë në Greqisht ai që është i kundërt, që është i papajtueshëm me Zotin e Shenjtë. Dhe është ai që bërtet, duke njoftuar humbjen e vet: "Çka ke me ne, o Jezu Nazareni? A erdhe të na shfarosësh? Unë e di kush je: Shenjti i Hyjit! (v. 24). Shpirti i ndytë i kuptoi të gjitha, pyetja e tij "A erdhe të na shfarosësh?" është një prove e kësaj gjëje. Me fjalët e tij e thëna në  praninë e atij që i shpëton njerëzit nga çdo e keqe, ai demaskon veten e tij, duke njohur autoritetin e Jezusit.
Këtë herë, Jezusi ngriti zërin dhe  iu kërcënua: Hesht dhe dil prej tij! (v.25).   Dhe ai përdor me  atë shpirt të ndytë një folje mahnitëse që do ta gjejmë (drejtuar detit të tërbuar) në tregimin e stuhisë së qetësuar: "Bëhu i ngatërruar" (phimoô).
Por pse Jezusi e urdhëron shpirtin e papastër të heshtë? Këtu jemi duke hyrë në çeshtjen që quhet "sekreti mesianik": Jezusi nuk dëshironte që misteri i personit të tij të zbulohej shumë shpejt, para se dishepujt e tij të ishin gati ta dëgjonin atë. Më thjesht, Jezusi nuk pret fjalë të bukura : sepse një deklaratë, qoftë edhe e saktë, nuk përbën domosdoshmërisht një profesion të besimit; dhe si shumë shpesh në Ungjillin, janë demonët që bëjnë deklaratat më të bukura.
Një tjetër britmë e shpirtit të ndytë dhe këtë  herë njeriu i pushtuar është çliruar; atëherë gjuhët lirohen për të njohur rëndësinë e ngjarjes: "Të gjithë u tmerruan dhe i thoshin njëri‑tjetrit: Çu bë kështu!?Ja, një mësim i ri i pajisur me pushtet! Ky u urdhëroka deri edhe shpirtrave të ndytë dhe ata po e dëgjokan!  Të kapur nga frika, të gjithë pyetën: Çfarë do të thotë kjo? Këtu është një mësim i ri, i shpallur me autoritet! Ai madje komandon frymërat e liga dhe ata i binden. »(V. 27).
 Historia e Markut përfundon pra, me një pyetje: "Çfarë do të thotë kjo?"  Ky është funkcioni i mrekullive dhe veprimeve të fuqisë së Jezusit në përgjithësi: që ata ngjallin dyshime dhe pyetje: janë shenja.
Tani le ta shqyrtojmë  tekstin nga këndvështrimi i lexuesve të tij: sepse çdo tekst, sido që të jetë, dhe një ungjill më shumë se çdo tjetër, gjithmonë u drejtohet lexuesve.
Kur Marku shkruan ungjillin e tij, shumë vite pas ringjalljes së Jezusit, ai u ofron lexuesve të tij të krishterë një meditim që duhet t'i inkurajojë ata të qëndrojnë të vendosur në besim: me  pak fjalë, është sikur Marku u thoshte atyre: Katër dishepuj  e kanë shoqëruar Jezusin që nga fillimi (fillimi i mësimit të tij dhe i veprave të tij është Kisha e sapolindur). Kjo ka qenë një gjë shumë e mirë; por jeni ju që thirreni tani e tutje të shpallni këtë Lajm të Mirë për gjithë njerëzimin; (gjë që sugjeron ky numër prej katër: katër skajet e botës). Ju jeni tani kjo Kishë e shkëputur nga Judaizmi (duhet thënë e shqyer), dhe grisja e së cilës tashmë po mbinte në kundërshtimin e fshehtë midis Jezusit dhe skribëve.                                     Por ju mund ti besoni Jezusit. Fjala e tij efektive tashmë ka kapërcyer forcat e së Keqes. Kjo, është e vërtetë, ende trazon njerëzimin dhe madje edhe njerëzit besimtarë; po, thirrjet e së keqes dhe shqetësime që krijon te besimtarët,  janë konvulsionet e fundit: E keqja është pushtuar që nga Ringjallja e Krishtit. Vëllezërit e mi, e vërteta e Krishtit, autoriteti i tij janë realitet për ju; ju jeni pasardësit e katër dishepujve; me ndihmën e Jezusit, nga ana juaj, ju do të gëltitni forcat e së Keqes".
Në sinagogën e Kapernaumit, bashkëkohësit e Jezusit u habitën: " Të gjithë u tmerruan dhe i thoshin njëri‑tjetrit:Çu bë kështu!? Ja, një mësim i ri i pajisur me pushtet! Ky u urdhëroka deri edhe shpirtrave të ndytë dhe ata po e dëgjokan!".
 Por për lexuesit e Markut, si për ne sot, është çështja e të shkuarit më tej: është çështja e besimit në Atë që vetëm mund ta çlirojë njerëzimin nga të gjitha forcat e së keqes.
*

----------


## ninoenina

*30 – 1 -2021: UNGJILLI: Mk. 4, 35–41.


LUTJA: Lk. 1, 68- 75.*

68 “Qoftë bekuar Zoti, Hyji i Izraelit, që e pa dhe e shpërbleu popullin e vet!
69 Ai e ngriti Shpëtimtarin tonë në shtëpinë e Davidit, shërbëtorit të vet,
70 sikurse premtoi kaherë me gojë të profetëve të tij të shenjtë:
71 se do të na shpëtojë prej armiqve tanë dhe prej dorës së të gjithë atyre që na urrejnë;
72 se do të bëjë mirësinë që ua premtoi etërve tanë e do t’i bjerë në mend Besëlidhja e tij e shenjtë
73 e betimi që bëri në të mirën e Abrahamit, atit tonë, se do të na e bëjë të mundshme
74 t’i shërbejmë pa frikë, të çliruar nga duart e armikut 
75 në shenjtëri e drejtësi para tij për çdo ditë të jetës sonë.


*
 Leximi i ungjillit: Mk. 4,  35-41:*

35 Po atë ditë, kur u err, u tha nxënësve: “Të kalojmë matanë!”
36 Ata e nisën popullin, kurse Jezusin e morën ashtu siç ishte në lundër. E përcillnin edhe lundra të tjera. 
37 Ndërkaq, u çua një stuhi e madhe. Valët e detit u tërbuan aq sa hidheshin brenda e gati e mbushën me ujë.
38 Jezusi në pope flinte në nënkresë. E zgjuan dhe i thanë:                                                              “Mësues! A nuk shqetësohesh që po mbytemi?”
39 Ai u zgjua i urdhëroi erës dhe i tha detit:“Qetësohu! Shuaj!” Era pushoi e u bë fashë e madhe.
40 Atëherë u tha: “Pse jeni frikacakë? Po a ende nuk besoni?”
41 Ata i kapi frikë e madhe dhe i thoshin njëri‑tjetrit:                                                                  “Vallë, kush është ky të cilit po i nënshtrohen era dhe deti?”

*MEDITIMI.*

Ne jemi në fund të kapitullit të katërt të Markut dhe tashmë shumë njerëz, përfshirë dishepujt, po pyesnin: "Kush është ai atëherë". 
Ata kanë parë mrekulli të panumërta, turma të sëmurësh  të shëruar, gjeste dhe fjalë që nuk ishin parë e dëgjuar kurrë më parë. Por besimi nuk është çështje provash. "Kush është ky atëherë?" A mund t'i besojmë atij? Nga vjen autoriteti i tij?                                                                                                                                                                    "A nuk keni ende besim?", Jezusi i pyet ndjekësit e tij këstu. 
Besimi fillon kur pushon frika, si u ndodhi dishepujve në barkë. 
Frika nga çfarë?                                                                                                                                          Frika nga humbja e vetvetes. Të zgjedhim një rrugë pa kthim, në të cilën ne e kuptojmë që Jezusi do të na çojë larg, ku vetëm ai e di. 
Frika nga humbja e fytyrës para të tjerëve. 
Gjithashtu frika e humbjes së arsyeshmërisë, ekuilibrit, masës. Të gjitha gjërat që ndihmojnë në jetë.

*QË TË MENDOJMË PËR TË KUPTUAR MË MIRË MESAXHIN.*

Ti je i shenjtë, o Zot. O Zot, vetëm ti bën gjëra të mrekullueshme.
Ti je i fortë, je i mrekullueshëm, je i Tejetlarti.
Ti je Mbreti i plotfuqishëm. Ti je Ati i Shenjtë, Mbreti i qiellit dhe i tokës.
Ti je i mirë, vetë mirësia, o Zot.
 Ti je Zoti i gjallë dhe i vërtetë.
Ti  je dashuri, bamirësi,  mençuri. 
Ti je ai që erdhi në botën tonë dhe banon ndër nesh: vetë përulësia.
(Shën Françesku nga Assisi).

----------


## ninoenina

*MË 2 shkurt 2021 - Lk. 2, 22-40.

- KUSHTIMI  i Zotit në tempull.

Lutja Fillestare
*
*Zoti i mirësisë dhe i mëshirës, që
na kërkon  të bashkëpunojmë në punën tënde të shpëtimit,
dërgo punëtorë të shumtë dhe të shenjtë për vreshtin tënd,
në mënyrë që Kishës tënde të mos i mungojnë kurrë lajmëtarët e guximshëm të Ungjillit, priftërinj të cilët gjithashtu të ofrojnë flijimin e Eukaristisë me jetën e tyre dhe që të jenë shenja të shndritshme të Krishtit bariut të  mirë, për t'i drejtuar njerëzit e tu në shtigjet e bamirësisë.
Dërgoje Shpirtin tënd të Shenjtë për të freskuar zemrat e të rinjve, në mënyrë që ata të kenë guximin të thonë po kur ti i theret për t'u shërbyer vëllezërve të tyre, këmbënguljen për të ndjekur Jezusin edhe në rrugën e kryqit dhe gëzimin e madh për të qenë dëshmitarë të dashurisë tënde në botë.
O Mari, Nëna e priftërinjve, jepu të gjithë anëtarëve të Kishës besnikërinë tënde për të dëshmuar gjithmonë dhe për të gjithë gëzimin që lind nga takimi me Krishtin që jeton dhe mbretëron përgjithmonë.*


*
LEXIMI I UNGJILLIT: Lk. 2,22-40.* 
*

22 Kur, sipas Ligjit të Moisiut, u mbushën ditët e pastrimit të tyre, e çuan në Jerusalem, për t’ia kushtuar Zotit, ‑ 23 siç shkruan në Ligjin e Zotit: ‘Çdo i parëlindur mashkull le t’i kushtohet Zotit’ ‑ 24 dhe për të dhënë flinë siç thuhet në Ligjin e Zotit; ‘një palë turtuj ose dy zogj pëllumbash.’
25 Në Jerusalem asohere jetonte një njeri, që quhej Simon. Ishte njeri i drejtë dhe i përshpirtshëm. Priste Ngushëllimin e Izraelit e në të ishte Shpirti Shenjt. 26 Shpirti Shenjt ia kishte zbuluar se s’do të vdiste pa e parë Mesinë e Zotit. 27 I nxitur prej Shpirtit Shenjt erdhi në Temull. Kur prindërit e sollën Jezusin Foshnjë për të kryer rregulloren e Ligjit mbi të, 28 Simoni e mori para duarsh, falënderoi Hyjin e tha:
29 “Tani, o Zot, mund të lejosh të vdesë shërbëtori yt në paqemsiç the ti vetë,30 sepse me sytë e mi e pashë shëlbimin31 që ti e bëre gati në sy të të gjithë popujve: 32 Dritën që bën të të njohin Ty paganët e që i jep nder popullit tënd, Izraelit.”
33 Prindërit e tij çuditeshin për sa thuhej për të. 34 Atëherë Simoni i bekoi dhe i tha Marisë, nënës së tij: “Shih! Hyji e caktoi këtë Fëmijë të shkaktojë rrënim e ngritje për shumëkënd në Izrael. Do të jetë edhe shenjë të cilës njerëzit do t’i kundërshtojnë. ‑ 35 (edhe ty vetë një shpatë do ta tejshkojë shpirtin) ‑ që të zbulohen shestimet e zemrës së shumëkujt.” 36 Ishte asohere edhe Ana profeteshë, bija e Fanuelit, prej fisit të Aserit, shumë e vjetër. Pas vajzërisë së vet jetoi në martesë gjithsej shtatë vjet 37 kurse, si grua e vejë, arriti deri në tetëdhjetekatër vjet. Ajo nuk e lëshonte Tempullin. I shërbente Hyjit ditë e natë me agjërim e me lutje. 38 Pikërisht në atë moment arriti edhe ajo dhe filloi të lëvdojë Hyjin dhe t’u tregojë për këtë foshnjë të gjithë atyre që prisnin shpërblimin e Jerusalemit. 39 Pasi kryen gjithçka duhej bërë sipas Ligjit të Zotit, u kthyen në Galile, në qytetin e vet, Nazaret. 40 Fëmija rritej, forcohej e merrte fuqi përplot me urti ‑ dhe hiri i Hyjit ishte në të.*



*MEDITIMI*

*Ungjilli i sotëm tregon për përqafimin midis butësisë së një plaku, Simeon dhe brishtësisë së një fëmije. Duket një fëmijë si gjithë të tjerët, ai që po çonin në tempullin në Jeruzalem dhe ishte me të vërtetë e vështirë të njihet një Zot, në atë fëmijë, sepse mesia nuk ishte pritur në këtë mënyrë. Një ndryshim i këndvështrimit iste i domosdoshëm dhe ky ndrysim na mësohet nga guximi i Simeonit, i cili merr fëmijën në krahë dhe nga butësia e Anës së vjetër, e cila njeh të Plotfuqishmin në britmën e brishtë të një fëmije të porsalinduri.  Ne jemi thirrur të jemi "Simeon", domethënë "Zoti ka dëgjuar". Ky është kuptimi i emrit të tij. Zoti ka dëgjuar, do të thotë se njeriu ka folur. Dhe "Simeoni" ishte një fjalë që shpreh kërkim, lutje, dyshim, forcë dhe guxim. Një fjalë-lutje, domethënë një fjalë drejtuar Qiellit, një lutje: më dëgjo, o Zot! Le të mos lodhemi kurrë të pyesim parajsën, të mos lodhemi kurrë të kërkojmë diçka. Vetëm një fjalë që i dëpërton hapësirat hyjnore mund të na tregojë fytyrën e një Zot që dëgjon.
*

*REFLEKTIMI*

SimeonI e kërkon të vërtetën përmes frekuentimit të përditshëm të Fjalës. Kjo është mënyra e vetme për të njohur të vërtetën!

----------


## ninoenina

*

E MERKURË, JAVA E 4,  2021.

LUTJA  (Ps 103)


R. DASHURIA E ZOTIT ËSHTË PËR GJITHMONË

Bekoje, shpirti im Zotin,  dhe krejt qenia ime Emrin e tij të shenjtë

Bekoje, shpirti im Zotin, e mos i harro bamirësitë e tija.


Ai i fal të gjitha fajësitë e tua,  Ai i shëron të gjitha sëmundjet e tua;

Ai ta shpëton jetën prej varrit  ai të kurorëzon me mirësi e dashuri.



UNGJILLI SIPAS Mk. 6,1-6.* 

“Profeti ndahet pa nder vetëm në vendin e vet”.  

 Jezusi u nis prej andej e shkoi në vendin ku u rrit. E përcollën edhe nxënësit e tij. 

Kur erdhi e shtuna, filloi të mësojë në sinagogë. Shumica e dëgjuesve çuditeshin e thoshin:                           

 “Nga i vijnë këtij këto? Ç’është kjo dije që iu dhurua? Po këto mrekulli të mëdha që bëhen nga duart e tij? 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Po a nuk është ky zdrukthëtar, i biri i Marisë, vëllai i Jakobit, i Jozetit, i Judës, i Simonit?

 Po a nuk janë këtu ndër ne motrat e tij?” Kështu u bë për ta arsye e mosbesimit në të.

 Jezusi u tha:, në farefisin e vet dhe në shtëpinë e vet.

” Dhe nuk mundi të bëjë aty asnjë mrekulli, përveç se shëroi disa të sëmurë duke vënë mbi ta duart.  

E çuditej për mosbesimin e tyre. Kështu doli e mësonte nëpër fshatra përreth.


*MEDITIMI.*
*

VËSHTIRËSITË E JETËS nuk janë një shenjë e braktisjes së Zotit. Zoti korrigjon atë që do. Ne duhet ta kapërcejmë dhimbjen që ndihet në këtë moment, duke pritur 

gëzimin dhe paqen që do të vijë. Për të mos bërë të keqen, duhet rezistuar deri në gjak; ne duhet të shqetësohemi për t'iu përgjigjur hirit të Zotit dhe për të mos e lënë 

veten që të na marrë  mëkati: rrënja helmuese që infekton vuajtjet na godet dhe ne shpesh nuk e dimë pse. Sidoqoftë, ne e dimë se mund ta përdorim atë për një 

meditim realist mbi brishtësinë e jetës dhe për të njohur se Zoti megjithatë ka mëshirë për ne. Ai na njeh dhe e di që ne jemi bërë me pluhur. Por në sytë e tij ne nuk jemi 

pluhur, por bijtë që ai i do me butësi. Mosbesimi është gjithmonë pengesa e madhe për shpëtimin, për efikasitetin e pranisë dhe të punës së Krishtit. Pa besim mrekullia në 

vetvete nuk ndodh. Kundërshtimi i atyre që nuk duan ta mirëpresin Zotit që paraqitet në një formë të çuditshme, pa premtime prestigji, pa shenja lavdie, është 

paralajmëruar nga pabesia e bashkëfshatarëve të Jezusit. Por ai thjesht mrekullohet nga mosbesimi ynë, por prapë shkon nëpër fshatra për të mësuar dhe shpallur 

mbretërinë e Zotit atyre që kanë një zemër të gatshme ...*

----------


## ninoenina

*E ENJTË, JAVA E 4. 4-2-2021*


*DËGJO:*

Dëgjo, Izrael! Zoti, Hyji ynë, është një Zot i vetëm! Duaje Zotin, Hyjin tënd, me gjithë zemrën tënde, me gjithë shpirtin tënd e me gjithë fuqinë tënde! Këto urdhërime që po ti jap sot unë, mbaji gjithmonë në zemrën tënde! Ua përsërit fëmijëve të tu! Fol për to kur të jesh në shtëpi e kur të jesh duke udhëtuar; kur të biesh në shtrojë e kur të ngrihësh nga shtroja.  Lidhi në dorën tënde si shenjë dhe le të jenë si vjerrës ndërmjet syve të tu! Shkruaji mbi ballëzinat e dyerve të tua dhe në dyer të tua!


*LEXIMI I UNGJILLI: Mk, 6,7VV.* * Atëherë i thirri të Dymbëdhjetët e nisi ti dërgojë dy nga dy dhe u dha pushtet mbi shpirtrat e ndytë. U urdhëroi të mos marrin në udhëtim asgjë tjetër, përveç shkopit: as bukë, as strajcë, as para bakri në brez, por të mbathin vetëm sandalet e të mos veshin dy palë petka. Dhe u thoshte: Kudo që të hyni në ndonjë shtëpi, rrini aty derisa të largoheni nga ai vend.  Po qe se ndokund nuk ju pranojnë dhe nuk ju dëgjojnë, dilni dhe shkundni pluhurin nga këmbët tuaja si dëshmi kundër tyre.Ata shkuan dhe u predikuan njerëzve kthimin kah Hyji. Dëbonin shumë djaj, lyenin me vaj shumë të sëmurë dhe i shëronin.*

*MEDITIMI*
*Jezusi dërgon të dymbëdhjetët, me një shkop për të mbrojtur veten dhe për të ndihmuar veten gjatë rrugës dhe një palë sandale për të mbrojtur veten nga ashpërsia e tokës. Urdhri i Zotit drejtuar Moisiut  për të hequr sandalet, vjen në mendje sepse toka në të cilën ai ecte, ishte tokë e shenjtë, së cilës duhet t'i besohet, terreni në të cilin ai mund të ecë pa pasur frikë.
Gjatë rrugës është e nevojshme të vënë në praktikë disa këshilla: të mos jenë naiv dhe të mos predikojnë atyre që nuk e meritojnë shpalljen e ungjillit; është e nevojshme të jenë së bashku për t'u  ndihmuar njëri-tjetrin; të mos besojnë vetëm te vetveten, por te vëllai dhe te Zoti; të mos  kenë diçka me vete që të jenë në gjendje ta japin: kjo duhet të bëhet me kujdes, sepse ajo që të dymbëdhjetët mbajnë me vete është absolutisht e çmuar: është Fjala e Zotit.KJO FJALË ËSHTË DHURATË QË DUHET TË JAPIN.
REFLEKTIM: Jeta ime është një ecje, për ta ndjekur Jezusin, në rrugën e shenjtërisë dhe të misionit.
*

----------

